# It's 5 o'clock somewhere Driveler #248



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2018)

Can't post music


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Sniff sniff . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2018)

I got the music wybro


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sniff sniff . .



Already


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I got the music wybro



Thanks Gbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2018)

Headed in for my 8.   Can't pass fast enough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2018)

Mornin Folks, Wy, gobblein, Quack.

Y’all wore the last the other out last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Headed in for my 8.   Can't pass fast enough.



I her ya....bang it out gobbleinbro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2018)

Morning girls


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2018)

Mornin blood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Folks, Wy, gobblein, Quack.
> 
> Y’all wore the last the other out last night.





Chiefbro be sounding like Mandy . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro be sounding like Mandy . .



Chiefbro dun set up with bassbro an polished off a few!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2018)

They prolly dun found a left handed cigarette ta boot!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, my favorite saying, it's 5 o'clock somewhere,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> They prolly dun found a left handed cigarette ta boot!




  That'll make ya sleep, after you clean out the fridge .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,, my favorite saying, it's 5 o'clock somewhere,,,,





Morning Swampbro !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That'll make ya sleep, after you clean out the fridge .



I gotta find out fo myself...hang on!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Already


 cain't take him no where, I tell ya!


blood on the ground said:


> They prolly dun found a left handed cigarette ta boot!


 I tole ya to put that stuff up! 


Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,, my favorite saying, it's 5 o'clock somewhere,,,,


 yep, yep, yep!


Hooked On Quack said:


> That'll make ya sleep, after you clean out the fridge .


 how you know that? 



 FRIDAY!! Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Swampbro !!!



Mng,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2018)

Mornin.
Live from home. Did wake up in time to tell hubby bye.
Going for his MRI after lunch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Keebs said:


> cain't take him no where, I tell ya!
> 
> I tole ya to put that stuff up!
> 
> ...




Er uhm, a friend tole me ??? 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> Live from home. Did wake up in time to tell hubby bye.
> Going for his MRI after lunch.




Thoughts and Prayers Mandy.  At least the MRI is painless.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> Live from home. Did wake up in time to tell hubby bye.
> Going for his MRI after lunch.



Mng,,,, MRIs are loud and uncomfortable,,,, been there, done that,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2018)

G Day game GON be on TV tomorrow.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Is your husband gonna be alright? Hope so,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,, MRIs are loud and uncomfortable,,,, been there, done that,,,,



I done warned him. At least it's without contrast. He man hates needles worse than anything.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Is your husband gonna be alright? Hope so,,,,



He's  FINE.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,, MRIs are loud and uncomfortable,,,, been there, done that,,,,




They're not as bad as they use to be.  Still not a barrel full of monkeys.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I done warned him. At least it's without contrast. He man hates needles worse than anything.



Me too,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I done warned him. At least it's without contrast. He man hates needles worse than anything.




I'd rather go to a proctologist than have blood taken/shot.  




mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's  FINE.




Yes, yes he is !!!  Showed Dawn ya'lls wedding picture and all I heard was, "Mmmmmm Hmmmmmmm..."


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's  FINE.



Great,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2018)

What is it with guys and needles? Don't bother me at all.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd rather go to a proctologist than have blood taken/shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When my Female primary care Dr gave me a prostate exam, I told her that I would give her an hour to stop that,,,, she laughed,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What is it with guys and needles? Don't bother me at all.



I turn my head,,,, don't watch,,,, I get 5 injections in my back every 90 days,,,, but I don't see it,,,, but it definitely hurts though, not the injection, but where it's at,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> When my Female primary care Dr gave me a prostate exam, I told her that I would give her an hour to stop that,,,, she laughed,,,,




Well, wait to you go to a male Doctor and he slaps yo fanny when he's thru.

There's a thread on here somewhere 'bout that..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What is it with guys and needles? Don't bother me at all.




I dunno??  Not enough lollipops ??   


Back when I was playing ball I use to get steroid/cortisone shots from VERY long needles in my shoulder.  Woke up to smelling salts more than once.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, wait to you go to a male Doctor and he slaps yo fanny when he's thru.
> 
> There's a thread on here somewhere 'bout that..



Lol lol lol,,,, funny,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> Live from home. Did wake up in time to tell hubby bye.
> Going for his MRI after lunch.


 Mornin!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm, a friend tole me ???


MmmmmHhhmmmm...............sssuuuuuuureee.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> What is it with guys and needles? Don't bother me at all.


wimps.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Gonna start calling this the "Crippled Dribbler.."



Daaaaaaaang wind is KICKING again today !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno??  Not enough lollipops ??
> 
> 
> Back when I was playing ball I use to get steroid/cortisone shots from VERY long needles in my shoulder.  Woke up to smelling salts more than once.



Had one in my knee once,,,, not fun,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2018)

My fanger tips are orange... Whad I miss?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Gotta finish cleaning up the truck today, and try and get my lillies planted in pots today,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> My fanger tips are orange... Whad I miss?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I turn my head,,,, don't watch,,,, I get 5 injections in my back every 90 days,,,, but I don't see it,,,, but it definitely hurts though, not the injection, but where it's at,,,,



When the Dr. told H22 he'd be outta work for 6 weeks with back surgery, he decided he would try the shots if that an option. Let's pray it is.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When the Dr. told H22 he'd be outta work for 6 weeks with back surgery, he decided he would try the shots if that an option. Let's pray it is.



It helps with some people,,,, since 2004 I've had over 45 trigger point injections in my back, 2yrs ago we switched over to Botox,,,, miracle drug,,,, but painful, can't put any lidocaine in with it,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> It helps with some people,,,, since 2004 I've had over 45 trigger point injections in my back, 2yrs ago we switched over to Botox,,,, miracle drug,,,, but painful, can't put any lidocaine in with it,,,,




My son tried the shots. Sometimes they worked. Most times not. Ended up having MAJOR back surgery. He's good to go now.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son tried the shots. Sometimes they worked. Most times not. Ended up having MAJOR back surgery. He's good to go now.



No option for surgery for me,,,, I've had glucose injections, spinals,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> My fanger tips are orange... Whad I miss?





What color is yo . .  nebermind .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

I gotzta crash.   Didn't realize you could get banded from da FB ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotzta crash.   Didn't realize you could get banded from da FB ???



What have you done this time. 




Caint take him nowhere.


----------



## redeli (Apr 20, 2018)

definitely not enough lollipops


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> My fanger tips are orange... Whad I miss?


Blood
Homeowner finds naked stranger in her tub, eating Cheetos


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2018)

In Monroe Louisiana news. 
Blood be lost.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When the Dr. told H22 he'd be outta work for 6 weeks with back surgery, he decided he would try the shots if that an option. Let's pray it is.





Cmp1 said:


> No option for surgery for me,,,, I've had glucose injections, spinals,,,,


good heavens & bless your heart


Hooked On Quack said:


> What color is yo . .  nebermind .





Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotzta crash.   Didn't realize you could get banded from da FB ???


  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> What have you done this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IKR???


redeli said:


> definitely not enough lollipops


where you been hidin?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> In Monroe Louisiana news.
> Blood be lost.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro be sounding like Mandy . .





blood on the ground said:


> Chiefbro dun set up with bassbro an polished off a few!





blood on the ground said:


> They prolly dun found a left handed cigarette ta boot!





Hooked On Quack said:


> That'll make ya sleep, after you clean out the fridge .



Look at the calendar, today’s 4 kwenty!  :bounce

I done bush hogged the entire place. Did some yesterday afternoon/Evenin.

Headin to da seafood sto, crawfish berl tonight! 

Daggum things cost a hundred dollars a sack now, live. 

Afternoon folks, gotta boogie for the stool traffic.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Afternoon everyone,,,, my boy is cleaning up the garage, what a mess from the winter,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey! Somebody say crawfish boil???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey! Somebody say crawfish boil???


pick me up on the way!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Love me some crawdads,,,, lobsters better, but can't afford it,,, no crawdads up here, but had them down there,,,, really good eating,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 20, 2018)

Spoda do them MRIs after 4:20.
Then it's kinda like trying to sleep in a nuclear submarine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey! Somebody say crawfish boil???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2018)

I've seen Jeffro's pics of them boils and they do look good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2018)

Time for some preppin'......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2018)

I gotz to go purge'em....make'em clean some dat mudvein.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2018)

Its 5 , later y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Its 5 , later y'all.


 On the way!
Have a good weekend!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Have a good weekend everyone,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotz to go purge'em....make'em clean some dat mudvein.



H22 said MRI ain't bad. 
Only time he's Eva been to Dr. Was to get yearly CDL certified.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Evening allbro's !!!  Headed in, last one !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said MRI ain't bad.
> Only time he's Eva been to Dr. Was to get yearly CDL certified.



Was CDL with airbrakes and Hazmat for many years,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said MRI ain't bad.
> Only time he's Eva been to Dr. Was to get yearly CDL certified.



Great news,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2018)

ewvening,   been home awhile sprayed fireants


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ewvening,   been home awhile sprayed fireants



Ever tried red pepper flakes?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Ever tried red pepper flakes?



nope nor grits nor boiling water or any other home remedy

I want them dead now!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2018)

Evening, sixmonitz


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nope nor grits nor boiling water or any other home remedy
> 
> I want them dead now!



Worked when I was in Florida, kept them out of the house,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2018)

Setting here waiting to see if I have to take the wife to the ER or not.... She slipped and fell backwards in the kitchen landing on her incision! We need some relief!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Setting here waiting to see if I have to take the wife to the ER or not.... She slipped and fell backwards in the kitchen landing on her incision! We need some relief!



Sorry to hear this, hope she is ok. Keep us informed


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 20, 2018)

Evening fellas.... Sorry to hear about your wife Blood. Hope everything is ok....  By the way Blood, I don't work in a plastic factory. So you have no worries. So we work in the same town. It's a smal l world.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 20, 2018)

One more hour and it's over with. Until 11 a.m. tomorrow anway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, sixmonitz




Knock 'em out Wybro !!!





blood on the ground said:


> Setting here waiting to see if I have to take the wife to the ER or not.... She slipped and fell backwards in the kitchen landing on her incision! We need some relief!




Daaaangitman !!! 


Evening Bassbro !!


9mohowas . .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2018)

You got to work the weekend Bh?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2018)

Sleep monster is already chasing me


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 20, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> You got to work the weekend Bh?



Yes sir Wy. I'll be w working the next 3 weeks straight and it will be 10-12 hours a day


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> Yes sir Wy. I'll be w working the next 3 weeks straight and it will be 10-12 hours a day



Dang, that's a rough stretch


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 20, 2018)

Yes it is. My daughter will figure out how to make sure all the extra money is put to good use tho. Lol


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 20, 2018)

12 more minutes and this day is done


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2018)

Girls are good at that


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 20, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Girls are good at that



You got that right Wy.

Home at last. I think I'm gonna partake in a couple of beverages and go to bed here shortly


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> Yes sir Wy. I'll be w working the next 3 weeks straight and it will be 10-12 hours a day





OUCH !!! 


You'll be buying cell phones, EBT cards and Federal Housing with all that OT.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OUCH !!!
> 
> 
> You'll be buying cell phones, EBT cards and Federal Housing with all that OT.



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Kinda busy, night's going on by !!

sebenmohowas..


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda busy, night's going on by !!
> 
> sebenmohowas..



I'd rather be busy than have nothing to do. Time always goes by faster


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm always busy with some kinda project then add in the knuckleheads breaking things and that puts me being extra busy


----------



## Big7 (Apr 20, 2018)

Only 5 o'clock on days that end with "y".

Or.. If I'm by myself or with somebody.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 20, 2018)

I'll drink alone or with somebody about anytime of the day. Matter of fact drinking alone as we speak. Cheers Big7


----------



## Big7 (Apr 20, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> I'll drink alone or with somebody about anytime of the day. Matter of fact drinking alone as we speak. Cheers Big7



Ten fo'.

Got a good whisky and a beer chaser going right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2018)

Ya'll making me and Wybro thirsty . .


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 21, 2018)

Sorry Quack. Stopped and got a bottle of Woodfords in the way home. For relaxing purposes


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2018)

getting about half way


----------



## Big7 (Apr 21, 2018)

Start an AU (alcoholics unanimous) meeting..

Make it before 10 o'clock.

I can't drive much after 8.

Just Sayin'..


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 21, 2018)

Night fellers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2018)

fomohowas


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2018)

We got this one Quack


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> We got this one Quack




Fosho!!!


Reckon Sockbro's still in Bama ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2018)

I gotz to go to da Walmart this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fosho!!!
> 
> 
> Reckon Sockbro's still in Bama ??








Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to go to da Walmart this morning.



I had to go yesterday morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> I had to go yesterday morning





Battery died on my cart.  'Course when the wife found out I was going she gave me a list of stuff to pick up.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Battery died on my cart.  'Course when the wife found out I was going she gave me a list of stuff to pick up.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2018)

Went from 1 thing to $300 worth


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2018)

Wycliff said:


>




Tain't funny. 




Wycliff said:


> Went from 1 thing to $300 worth





Yep, and I can't find nuttin in that store except for dog food, and sporting goods.  HATE that place.  I'll spend an hour in there just wandering 'round.  Coulda been in/out in 5 minutes.  Alls I needed was beer and a battery.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2018)

Co-worker of mine (he's sho nuff crazy) tells the story when he and his wife were in Walmart and she was at the far end of one aisle with a buggy slam full 'o stuff.  He came down the other end and there was about 6-8 black women in between them and hollers out "Danggit woman, I TOLD YOU all we needed was beer and toilet paper..."


----------



## Big7 (Apr 21, 2018)

mornin' ladies..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2018)

morning drivelers

sure is a lot of  going on.   quack don't be getting in the people of wallyworld gallery today.   

mornin Biggun

wybro did you forget anything at wally?  quack is going today if you need something.

I might need a place to hid this afternoon.   Wife is hosting a 20 hen party for a niece who is getting married.   3-6 grrrrrr

I am drinking too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning drivelers
> 
> sure is a lot of  going on.   quack don't be getting in the people of wallyworld gallery today.
> 
> ...





As Hankus sez, "Ya can't drank all day ifn you don't start early.."


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As Hankus sez, "Ya can't drank all day ifn you don't start early.."



Hankus was a wise sage with this observation.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hankus was a wise lush with this observation.



Fixed it for ya !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 21, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to go to da Walmart this morning.


Me too!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Battery died on my cart.  'Course when the wife found out I was going she gave me a list of stuff to pick up.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, and I can't find nuttin in that store except for dog food, and sporting goods.  HATE that place.  I'll spend an hour in there just wandering 'round.  Coulda been in/out in 5 minutes.  Alls I needed was beer and a battery.


I only got two things I need to get!!.............You may still be there when I get there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> I only got two things I need to get!!.............You may still be there when I get there





I'll be parked at the garden center, lil white Ford Ranger.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be parked at the garden center, lil white Ford Ranger.



garden center?  you buying flowers to decorate with


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> garden center?  you buying flowers to decorate with





Quickest place to check out, learned that a long time ago.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 21, 2018)

Mng folks,,,, well gotta lot done yesterday,,,, more to do today,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quickest place to check out, learned that a long time ago.



This right here is true,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 21, 2018)

Please pick me up some sugar quack.......


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 21, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Please pick me up some sugar quack.......



Brewskis for me please,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quickest place to check out, learned that a long time ago.



I usually do the same.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2018)

Chief,  morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2018)

Morning gobblein.

Getting ready to go spray for chicks and tiggers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2018)

Better get started, need it to be dried off by 3:00. People coming over for Everett’s belated birthday party. Hamburgers and Dot dogs on the menu. 

Crawfish boil went well, ate later than I prefer though. Brother bought one of the large boil pots yesterday afternoon/evening on his way here. Takes a good bit longer to bring that to a rolling boil, set us back a while on eating. Good thing I grilled some andouille for everyone to snack on while waiting. Worked good though, being able to dump 35 lbs of crawfish with taters onions corn all in one pot was nice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Please pick me up some sugar quack.......



Sending Dawn right over ..



Morning allbro's !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2018)

Reckon I'll go put this battery in the cart, I'm sure I'll be bleeding and cussing before I'm thru.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 21, 2018)

Good Saturday Morning to all of you Driveler friends.

Wow what a crazy week all over Alabama.  Who told the State of Alabama that every hotel HAD to charge over $100 plus tax per night (just to break even) !!!!  It was an expensive trip for sure but the orders gained from this trip more than paid for it 10 times over.  

Spending time with a pretty blonde lady in her Jazuzzi will be on my mind for quite a while !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Saturday Morning to all of you Driveler friends.
> 
> Wow what a crazy week all over Alabama.  Who told the State of Alabama that every hotel HAD to charge over $100 plus tax per night (just to break even) !!!!  It was an expensive trip for sure but the orders gained from this trip more than paid for it 10 times over.
> 
> Spending time with a pretty blonde lady in her Jazuzzi will be on my mind for quite a while !!!!



pics or it didn't happen


must have just been a dream


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2018)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin



How is that pretty bride of yours?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 21, 2018)

Afternoon everyone,,,,


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 21, 2018)

G-day game ESPN at 4. FYI.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How is that pretty bride of yours?



Stove up and hurting... She took a fall in the kitchen last night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2018)

Hornet22 said:


> G-day game ESPN at 4. FYI.



uga is playing each other, one of 'em is bound to win . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Stove up and hurting... She took a fall in the kitchen last night.



Bless her heart. I know that scared you ta deff. 
I remember how I worried and still do about Cody falling after surgery. First time I saw him riding waves in the ocean after his surgery I bout had a fit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> uga is playing each other, one of 'em is bound to win . .



Dude, it's GEORGIA FOOTBALL! 


He didn't post that I did. Didn't know he was logged on my phone. 

He aint GON be happy with me when he sees it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dude, it's GEORGIA FOOTBALL!
> 
> 
> He didn't post that I did. Didn't know he was logged on my phone.
> ...



Will they pooch kick?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Will they pooch kick?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Will they pooch kick?



   

They have no choice....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Will they pooch kick?



I guess not.  Did you see the first kick.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 21, 2018)

Evening everyone,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2018)

I cross stitched some of these lyrics for my best friend. Just wanted to share it with my GON besties.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2018)

Good evening folks


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2018)

Half way through this set of nights


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2018)

Evening....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2018)

evening Chief


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2018)

Evening Chief and gobblein


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2018)

I do believe this is EE after his trip to Alabama


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening Chief





Wycliff said:


> Evening Chief and gobblein



Evening gentlemen!

Two days in a row of partying will take it's toll, and I don't mean drankin. Wore out from just setting everything up and then cleaning and putting everything away. Add bush hogging approx. 7 acres with many obstacles, spraying over 10,000 sq ft. with insecticide, and about 24,000 sq ft. with herbicide, not to mention going to Monticello to get tractor and I'm beat.

It was worth it though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I do believe this is EE after his trip to Alabama



I think he's still intoxicated, I mean, in Love. He wished me a Happy Birthday.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I think he's still intoxicated, I mean, in Love. He wished me a Happy Birthday.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2018)

Come on in Mt


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2018)

Daggum chiggers and ticks have been eatin me up. In the past 3-4 days I've picked 6 ticks off of me bit in.  

That doesn't count my chigger bites either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2018)

I don't know what it is about this home place, but they've always been here.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2018)

I hate chiggers


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> I hate chiggers



Feel like they crawlin on me now.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2018)

Me and Lil Wy were doing some cleanup in Tennessee and were covered in bites


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2018)

Told my wife yesterday I was gonna stay home and spend the day with her today. Got a text at 9 a.m. from a friend. "Wanna go fishing?" Well, I'm sunburnt really bad, didn't catch a single fish and got an angry wife. Smh I had a good time though.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2018)

mattech said:


> Told my wife yesterday I was gonna stay home and spend the day with her today. Got a text at 9 a.m. from a friend. "Wanna go fishing?" Well, I'm sunburnt really bad, didn't catch a single fish and got an angry wife. Smh I had a good time though.



At least your priorities are in order


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> At least your priorities are in order



Lol, she ain't all that angry, I don't guess. She has been pretty quiet.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2018)

mattech said:


> Lol, she ain't all that angry, I don't guess. She has been pretty quiet.



Might want to sleep with one eye open, just incase


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2018)

treemohowas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2018)

morning


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2018)

Good morning Gbro


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2018)

Just about got another one in the books


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Just about got another one in the books



yep just a few more minutes and it will be refreshment time.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 22, 2018)

Happy Sunday to you Wycliff, Gobblin and to the rest of You Drivelers that will be waking up soon. 

I'm guilty of doing absolutely nothing all day yesterday...except rest and sleep, sleep and rest, etc.  It was wonderful for a change.


----------



## cramer (Apr 22, 2018)

Good morning Double E, Wy and Gobble

You deserve a rest every now and then E.

Thanks for the coffee G

Morning Chief when your feet touches the ground, that is


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2018)

Mornin gobblein, Wy(gon), EE, cramer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2018)

Pack of dogs dealt with, time to go strap this tractor down and take it back to brother before rain moves in.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2018)

Rain is a coming..........


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2018)

Newnan police 1 antifa 0.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2018)

Morning Cmp, Dave


----------



## cramer (Apr 22, 2018)

What time is the rain a coming CHief?
I gots lots to do before it gets here

See ya fellas


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 22, 2018)

We finally got some spring like weather up here,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2018)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2018)

Morning youse guys . . 


Neighbors came over and Dawn cooked skrimp n grits that were out of this world !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2018)

H22 did some ribs last night. First time he's felt up to grilling in a long time. 

GON be lobster tail wiff some asparagus covered in cheese sauce tonight!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2018)

SapJoeBro gave me a bunch of key limes. GON make my first key lime pie on this rainy Sunday. If it turns out good I might take him a piece.


----------



## redeli (Apr 22, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SapJoeBro gave me a bunch of key limes. GON make my first key lime pie on this rainy Sunday. If it turns out good I might take him a piece.





Mmmmmmmm, Key Lime pie !!!  Haven't had one in years!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2018)

Parked the tractor back under the shed.  Rain, she's a coming.  At least I'm not at work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2018)

sky is really black off to the west here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2018)

Da wind, she be blowing . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2018)

Bet the fish are biting with this front coming ???


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hang on guys and girls,,,, sunny and 56deg here,,,, bout time,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2018)

I have access to 9 ponds within walking distance. .  Too sorry to walk, will take the cart !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 22, 2018)

I'd be out there,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Hang on guys and girls,,,, sunny and 56deg here,,,, bout time,,,,




Hiya Yankeebro !!  Bout time fo a dranky drank . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2018)

Uh..uh hu hu....hu hu hu..huhu


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmm, Key Lime pie !!!  Haven't had one in years!!



It's my Mama and son's  favorite. 
Now just gotta let it sit in the fridge all day then add some cool whip and a pretty little slice of key lime.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Man that looks great,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2018)

<...>


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2018)

Here you go. My creek.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


>



Classic tune right here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


>





Nicodemus said:


> Here you go. My creek.



Another good one,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Here you go. My creek.



Yessireee......love me some local music references.



Cmp1 said:


> Classic tune right here,,,,



Copy that....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2018)

A few products of the Kinchafoonee here around my house.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Sweet Nic,,,, hey you look like my old boss,,,, what kind of shrooms are those?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2018)

Fixin to install a new kitchen faucet, see if this won't jack me up to dive in on it....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Sweet Nic,,,, hey you look like my old boss,,,, what kind of shrooms are those?





Those are chanterelles. And I love those things. Should start seeing them again hopefully in June.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice pics of home grown vittles, Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice pics of home grown vittles, Nic.




Thanks! This area is rich in natural resources.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2018)

Looks like heaven on earth Nic


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Up here near us is the Morel capital of the US,,,, supposedly,,,,


----------



## Triple C (Apr 22, 2018)

Nic...You ain't properly deer hunting.  You ain't dressed in camo.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2018)

Triple C said:


> Nic...You ain't properly deer hunting.  You ain't dressed in camo.





My hubby put many a deer in our freezer in a flannel shirt and jeans and we process them ourselves.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2018)

Evening folks, lets knock this rainy one out


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2018)

H22 did good tonight!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2018)

Not going to be a good day... Like my hair like got wet like when i was walking into the building!!!!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 22, 2018)

Evening fellers. 30 more minutes and I'm done for the night


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> Evening fellers. 30 more minutes and I'm done for the night



Im right behind ya...by 7hrs!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2018)

fomonitz


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 22, 2018)

19 more days for me Wy.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 22, 2018)

The wind is blowing a right smart up in North Bartow County.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2018)

Hang in there boys, I'm home thanking and dranking of you . .


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 22, 2018)

Good but of rain falling out the sky too. Well mostly blowing sideways


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hang in there boys, I'm home thanking and dranking of you . .



Home dranking a few now Quack.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 23, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> 19 more days for me Wy.



Ouch


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 23, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hang in there boys, I'm home thanking and dranking of you . .



Drank a few extra


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2018)

Whad I miss


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2018)

Sleep monsta catching up to me!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 23, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Sleep monsta catching up to me!



Chased me down and sat on me


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 23, 2018)

Morning Blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2018)

Just watched DB drop his phone into a bucket of soapy water


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2018)

He is ticked... It aint helpin that I'm laughing!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Wycliff (Apr 23, 2018)

Good morning Gw


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2018)

Wycliff said:


>



Dude seriously just ask me if i had any rice in my locker......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2018)

morning,

db probably had stuff on that phone that needed cleaned up.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 23, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude seriously just ask me if i had any rice in my locker......



 Blood Mahatma


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude seriously just ask me if i had any rice in my locker......



too bad you didn't have some stir fried


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Blood Mahatma



QUOTE=gobbleinwoods;11180162]too bad you didn't have some stir fried [/QUOTE]

I know right
Man he is ticked! He tossed his hard had across the room! I will say... This will be his 4th IPhone purchase since last spring!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Blood Mahatma



Might make that my new screen name


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 23, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Might make that my new screen name



Quack will be calling you Mahatmabro


----------



## redeli (Apr 23, 2018)

Morning all.....flat rock raining at 30411


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 23, 2018)

Morning red


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Quack will be calling you Mahatmabro



that's fine by me 


DB is MIA at the moment .... he could've finally found that cliff I've been hoping for....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> that's fine by me
> 
> 
> DB is MIA at the moment .... he could've finally found that cliff I've been hoping for....



He is probably getting his mouth washed out with that soapy water for all the words he used.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2018)

morning eli


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 23, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy WET Monday to you Wybro, Blood, Gobblin, Eli and to the rest of the sleeping Driveler Nation.

Dang wind is blowing like crazy and it is rather chilly outside too.  Not very much rain falling YET but it is getting mighty close so the ducks are already strapping on their "floaties" !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2018)

Mornin Gmoney and Double E


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 23, 2018)

Morning EE


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2018)

Mornin folks!

The rain has been quite heavy here. Got standing water in places I’ve rarely seen.

Gotta go to Home Depot to patch up plumbing under kitchen sink. Had an issue with OLD plumbing and I gotta roll today. They can use the drain and dishwasher, but no faucet. I gotta cap it off til I get back and replumb under sink. They’ll have to use laundry tub for water for now until I get back Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 23, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 23, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> The rain has been quite heavy here. Got standing water in places I’ve rarely seen.
> 
> Gotta go to Home Depot to patch up plumbing under kitchen sink. Had an issue with OLD plumbing and I gotta roll today. They can use the drain and dishwasher, but no faucet. I gotta cap it off til I get back and replumb under sink. They’ll have to use laundry tub for water for now until I get back Wednesday afternoon.



It always seems to be when you mess with old stuff,,,, hope you don't have many problems Chief,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2018)

Mornin! 


Brutal drive to work this mornin. It's down right FLOATING. 
I do believe I floated into work this mornin.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Brutal drive to work this mornin. It's down right FLOATING.
> I do believe I floated into work this mornin.



Musta got a lot of rain,,,, your supposed to get more midweek,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2018)

Mernin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 23, 2018)

Mng,,,, pretty morning here today,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2018)

** Plumbing Update**

Ok, I got’em cold water flowing from faucet, dishwasher-hot and cold, just no hot in kitchen sink-it’s capped off. Atleast they can use the sink(cold only for rinsing, etc.,) and dishwasher is good.

Now, I gotta go get ready to roll to Louisville for tomorrow only, come home Wednesday. 

When I get back I’ll cut all that old plumbing out and install new.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2018)

Heavy rain again....Holy Cow!

Talked to my buddy in Memphis this morning and picking him up in Nashville today. He said it was practically flooding there and still raining today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Brutal drive to work this mornin. It's down right FLOATING.
> I do believe I floated into work this mornin.



Did you take your kini and water wings in case you need em to get home?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 23, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Heavy rain again....Holy Cow!
> 
> Talked to my buddy in Memphis this morning and picking him up in Nashville today. He said it was practically flooding there and still raining today.



There saying that another front is coming after the one you've got now,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2018)

Sunny in Ttown right now.
Morning


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2018)

sun trying to come out in the 31750.......... hope this helps!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> sun trying to come out in the 31750.......... hope this helps!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> sun trying to come out in the 31750.......... hope this helps!



Broke through here for now two to tu too.

Holler later, headin to Enterprise.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


but it was a frog strangler at Dulieville this moanin!


Jeff C. said:


> Broke through here for now two to tu too.
> 
> Holler later, headin to Enterprise.


 safe travels!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> but it was a frog strangler at Dulieville this moanin!



Some frogs just need stranglin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2018)

Afternoon !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2018)

Hopefully the rain has moved out . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hopefully the rain has moved out . .



Warning all ova the TV up here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Warning all ova the TV up here.



Don't believe them.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some frogs just need stranglin.


  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!


 hey you!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Warning all ova the TV up here.


 parents calling about games........... "It's raining here" - - where is here? 15 miles away from the ball field and moving away!

Later Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2018)

afternoon.   water standing on sloped areas of the yard.  :smh:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon.   water standing on sloped areas of the yard.  :smh:



Just a little moisture.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2018)

Ended up with 2.5" here at the shack.  Garden ought to go now !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't believe them.



Greene County?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> hey you!
> 
> parents calling about games........... "It's raining here" - - where is here? 15 miles away from the ball field and moving away!
> 
> Later Folks!



The boy posted on his FB, Lectricity out at the dealership. Folks asking, so you can't work on my car? The emoji he put made me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Greene County?



One of our spotters has been staying under that one for a while and narry a peep out of him in the way of a report, so I ain't worried about it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One of our spotters has been staying under that one for a while and narry a peep out of him in the way of a report, so I ain't worried about it.





Hoping for a dry night at the mines..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hoping for a dry night at the mines..



Yeah well, about that. It won't be like last night, how's that?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah well, about that. It won't be like last night, how's that?





Works for me !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 23, 2018)

Evening


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 23, 2018)

Guess the rain is supposed to be back in a little while


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Works for me !!!



I've neva seen somebody so excited bout work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2018)

Deep; Life is hard, but death of a loved one is harder for the ones left behind.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Guess the rain is supposed to be back in a little while





Just came a FLOOD here !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 23, 2018)

Light drizzle here so far


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 23, 2018)

Evening everyone


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 23, 2018)

Finally made it home. Rain is coming down pretty good here in North Bartow again tonight. The wind is not blowing like it was


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

Morning Bh


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

Started rain pretty good here for a few minutes


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey Wy. Hope your night is going fast for you


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 24, 2018)

Looking like a might get Sunday off this weekend. I hope so. I could use a day of chasing turkeys in the morning and fishing in the evening


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

Hopefully you will get it Bh


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2018)

Deer roast an broccery


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

Guess Blood and Quack are busy


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

Oh, morning blood


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

Little bit of Salmon and tuna for lunch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2018)

Putting out fires . .


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 24, 2018)

Evening Blood and Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> Evening Blood and Quack





Hiya Bassbro !!!  Hopefully things will go smooth rest of the night.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 24, 2018)

You working tonight Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> You working tonight Quack





Fraid so..


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 24, 2018)

Gotta be back in at 11a.m. myself. Looks promising that I may get Sunday off tho. I'm certainly looking forward to that. It'll be the first day off in two weeks


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 24, 2018)

Think I'm gonna hit the hay. Y'all fellers have a good rest of the night


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

Morning Quack


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

I done messed around and got soaking wet


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Guess Blood and Quack are busy





Wycliff said:


> Oh, morning blood



Been busy pulling new wire (120v) for each line. Not hard work just a slow process and a dirty yob!

morning bros


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

Sounds like fun blood, Dbro helping


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Sounds like fun blood, Dbro helping



Yeah he's helping...


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

At least you got your best man on it


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> At least you got your best man on it



Sad lilfeller after what all took place yesterday! 
I must admit, I do bust out in laughter from time to time and he gives me the stink eye!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2018)

blood, give db two cups and some string and tell him to make a telephone.

wybro, morning--how'd you end up soaking wet?

quack must be in a ditch somewhere

coffee time!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2018)

About to be wide open for me over the next 2 hrs


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Sad lilfeller after what all took place yesterday!
> I must admit, I do bust out in laughter from time to time and he gives me the stink eye!









gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, give db two cups and some string and tell him to make a telephone.
> 
> wybro, morning--how'd you end up soaking wet?
> 
> ...




Morning Gbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2018)

blood must have a machine down and needs to get it up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2018)

morning wybro


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

Somebody wake Quack up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Quack




Morning Wy !!  Dang what a mucked up night.



blood on the ground said:


> Been busy pulling new wire (120v) for each line. Not hard work just a slow process and a dirty yob!
> 
> morning bros




juanmohowa..




blood on the ground said:


> Yeah he's helping...





Wycliff said:


> At least you got your best man on it







Morning G$$$!!


----------



## redeli (Apr 24, 2018)

morning all


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 24, 2018)

Good Morning Wycliff, Quack, Basshound (sleeping hard),  Blood, Gobblin, Eli and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  I went to bed really late last night so I slept several extra winks this morning.  

I surely wish that ALL of this rain would be gone for at least another week now.  Unfortunately the weather man just said that I was dreaming again !!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood must have a machine down and needs to get it up


Our pal DB had a machine down.... I aint got a clue as to what he did!!! Disconnected a bunch of wires and had no idea where they went!!!! Left him with the Maintenance manager looking over his shoulder!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Our pal DB had a machine down.... I aint got a clue as to what he did!!! Disconnected a bunch of wires and had no idea where they went!!!! Left him with the Maintenance manager looking over his shoulder!!!





Maintenance manager still shaking his head and scratching his buttocks . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maintenance manager still shaking his head and scratching his buttocks . .



Im actually excited to go back in to hear about it....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Im actually excited to go back in to hear about it....





Ought to be some good scoop, please share !!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2018)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!






Wellllllllll hello there !!!! 



I gotz to crash shortly, rough night and my panties are soaked..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wellllllllll hello there !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I gotz to crash shortly, rough night and my panties are soaked..





Wait a minute, if Mandy and daPossum get holt to this. .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2018)

i ain't touching that one


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 24, 2018)

Me either.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wellllllllll hello there !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I gotz to crash shortly, rough night and my panties are soaked..





Hooked On Quack said:


> Wait a minute, if Mandy and daPossum get holt to this. .





Da Possum said:


> i ain't touching that one





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2018)

Dannnng ^^^^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2018)

Dang midnight shift is the ones keeping this thread alive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang midnight shift is the ones keeping this thread alive.



Purty much....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wellllllllll hello there !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I gotz to crash shortly, rough night and my panties are soaked..





I've been on a lot of flights in my lifetime BUT I don't believe that even Quack would try to dry his like this lady on the news this morning.   Plus I think that he probably wears a much more fancy type of underwear than this lady did too. !!!!! 


Speaking of wet panties.......I saw two female newscasters as they reported the news this morning.  They were laughing so hard, they barely could watch the video clip of a lady on a flight that was holding up her wet panties in front of the air vent located above her head as she was obviously trying to dry out her panties inflight.  She held them up in front of the air vent for over 20 minutes during her flight and NOBODY said a single word to her about it.  She would move them back and forth as if trying to blow this air on all parts of her panties to get them dry.  She appeared to be enjoying this crazy stunt.  Obviously with today's technology, someone seated back behind her took a video of all of this extravaganza !!!!!     One of the news ladies asked the other, "Do you think that she even knows there are bathrooms on flights these days"?????   

I have been present a couple of times when a pair went missing in-flight on a very long late night flight but I never thought about drying them like the lady mentioned up above.  For some reason, I woke up after dreaming about Mile High Stadium during both of those flights.  Hawaii to Chicago flight comes to mind for sure as I watched the sun going down on the ocean as we barrelled down the runway and I also watched it come back up again on the same flight.       

Quack if you did, then it is OK to fess up !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2018)

Tweren't me Sockbro !!  


Afternoon all, time to get 'er done !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2018)

This thread is draggin. Somebody forget to pull up the anchor I reckon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tweren't me Sockbro !!
> 
> 
> Afternoon all, time to get 'er done !!



I beg to differ.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

Evening


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

Let's get these 12 knocked out


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

Need Louie to come back he kept dayshift moving


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2018)

evenign all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2018)

ended up with another 2.5 inches

that makes 5.25 total for the week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2018)

Is water wet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2018)

About 3 1/2 mo hours, get to bed early, leave early, beat traffic....I hope.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2018)

Safe travels Chiefbro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2018)

atemohowas


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2018)

Yep!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

Tumonitz


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2018)

Mountain dew an a goodie powder....that'll put led in yer pencil!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2018)

lastjuan, back Sat night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mountain dew an a goodie powder....that'll put led in yer pencil!




Have me pinging off da walls like a crack monkey..


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have me pinging off da walls like a crack monkey..



Thats what im choootin for


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 24, 2018)

Evening fellers. Finally made it home


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mountain dew an a goodie powder....that'll put led in yer pencil!



That should do the trick. Goodie powders are the best


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2018)

Morning Bh


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 25, 2018)

Morning Wy.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 25, 2018)

This weekend is getting better and better. Was told today I would probably be off Saturday and definitely be off Sunday. Just got 36 more hours to get thru.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 25, 2018)

I foresee turkey chasing and bass catching coming up in my near future


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> This weekend is getting better and better. Was told today I would probably be off Saturday and definitely be off Sunday. Just got 36 more hours to get thru.



Congrats, sounds like you need a few days off.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 25, 2018)

I am looking forward to it Wy. This work thing has messed up most of turkey season.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 25, 2018)

Morning Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> This weekend is getting better and better. Was told today I would probably be off Saturday and definitely be off Sunday. Just got 36 more hours to get thru.





Dranking, don't forget drankin . .


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dranking, don't forget drankin . .



That happens regardless


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> That happens regardless






atemohowas . .


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> atemohowas . .


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 25, 2018)

Are you a duck hunter Quack?  Just a guess from the name


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)

Pulled new wire to another cabinet tonight...this time I had DB on the pulling end as I fed the wire into the conduit. I could see that he had pulled enough his way so I hit him up on the radio and told him "alright your good" and I climbed down the ladder and walked over to him only to find him still pulling wire.... I watched as the last 4 feet of wire pass through his hands and a extremely confused look comes across his face...

insert a bunch of bad words.. Somebody shoot up here amongst us...one of us has got to have some relief!!!!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm sure that was frustrating Blood. Some folks just don't have a clue. Even when told


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 25, 2018)

Bedtime for me. Night fellers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> Are you a duck hunter Quack?  Just a guess from the name





Use to be hard core, don't go much anymore, age and bad back done caught up with me.




blood on the ground said:


> Pulled new wire to another cabinet tonight...this time I had DB on the pulling end as I fed the wire into the conduit. I could see that he had pulled enough his way so I hit him up on the radio and told him "alright your good" and I climbed down the ladder and walked over to him only to find him still pulling wire.... I watched as the last 4 feet of wire pass through his hands and a extremely confused look comes across his face...
> 
> insert a bunch of bad words.. Somebody shoot up here amongst us...one of us has got to have some relief!!!!









repull . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Co-worker called me, wants to go eat breakfast then do some bass fishing when we get off.  He's a member of a awesome private lake!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Pulled new wire to another cabinet tonight...this time I had DB on the pulling end as I fed the wire into the conduit. I could see that he had pulled enough his way so I hit him up on the radio and told him "alright your good" and I climbed down the ladder and walked over to him only to find him still pulling wire.... I watched as the last 4 feet of wire pass through his hands and a extremely confused look comes across his face...
> 
> insert a bunch of bad words.. Somebody shoot up here amongst us...one of us has got to have some relief!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Co-worker called me, wants to go eat breakfast then do some bass fishing when we get off.  He's a member of a awesome private lake!!



Nice


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Heading to Waycross this weekend to do a little fishing myself


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Heading to Waycross this weekend to do a little fishing myself





I saw that, there's an article in GON about fishing the Satilla, redbreast capital !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Heading to Waycross this weekend to do a little fishing myself





The Ogeechee is right up the road from me and has some good redbreast fishing !!!  Nice boat ramp too !


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I saw that, there's an article in GON about fishing the Satilla, redbreast capital !!!



I read that, was looking for places to bank fish. Hopefully I'll be able to check the tires and motor on my creek boat, so next time I go down I can carry it.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The Ogeechee is right up the road from me and has some good redbreast fishing !!!  Nice boat ramp too !



Use to fish the Ogeechee all the time with my Mom, she loved fishing that river


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Use to fish the Ogeechee all the time with my Mom, she loved fishing that river





It's a pretty place, Dawn and I use to go all the time too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

I'da paid good $$$ to see the look on Bbro's face when Dbro pulled that last 4' out . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'da paid good $$$ to see the look on Bbro's face when Dbro pulled that last 4' out . .



Man I was ticked! LOL!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Man I was ticked! LOL!





I can imagine !!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'da paid good $$$ to see the look on Bbro's face when Dbro pulled that last 4' out . .



Me and you both


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Think I'm gonna pass on the fishing, sleep monsta done kicked me all in da buttocks and I gotta shut this operation down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

'Bout time for the Sockbro and Gbro show . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Me and you both



 get!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)

Bacon and tomater sammich


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2018)

chatter shure happened last night.    do any of you work?  I know your job is to push the driveler along.  

I am ready for coffee and to get this one over but tremoours before I start.   

Did I miss the story on db's adventure two nights ago?   Can't believe he kept pulling last night.   Never mind yes I can.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Ham, turkey, and roast beef sammich


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Morning Gobblin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Leftova ribs, collards (cooked in broth, with smoked pork, ham hock and bacon grease) mac n cheese and a peanut butta cookie . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2018)

power just flashed off and on.   Now everything has to be reset as clocks are flashing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> power just flashed off and on.   Now everything has to be reset as clocks are flashing




My Generac will come on this morning at 8am and run for 5 minutes for a self check.  Worth its weight in gold.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chatter shure happened last night.    do any of you work?  I know your job is to push the driveler along.
> 
> I am ready for coffee and to get this one over but tremoours before I start.
> 
> Did I miss the story on db's adventure two nights ago?   Can't believe he kept pulling last night.   Never mind yes I can.


Morning sir! Thanks for the brew!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Leftova ribs, collards (cooked in broth, with smoked pork, ham hock and bacon grease) mac n cheese and a peanut butta cookie . .



My gosh what a meal!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)

Did I?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning sir! Thanks for the brew!
> 
> 
> My gosh what a meal!!




Hard werkin man like myself gotz to feed the machine . .





blood on the ground said:


> Did I?





Why yes, yes you did !


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Leftova ribs, collards (cooked in broth, with smoked pork, ham hock and bacon grease) mac n cheese and a peanut butta cookie . .



Ok you win


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)

I give up!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Dbro the contortionist


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Ok you win




You 'bout due to cook a ham ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Dbro the contortionist





Bbro needs to slip behind 'em and put that steel toed boot where the sun don't shine . .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You 'bout due to cook a ham ??



Yes I am, been working too much to cook hardly anything. Me and Lil Wy been eating light the past month


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)

What would we do without stories about DB


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Night walkers keepin da Driveler alive !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2018)

cleaning up the boot might be forth it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> What would we do without stories about DB





He's entertaining, but your life would be ALOT easier without 'em.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2018)

BIL is smoking a pig Friday night.

Hope it is better than the last.   It was tough especially for a 40 lb'er.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2018)

db stories are entertaining but I'd hate to have him on my crew.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cleaning up the boot might be forth it.



That boys done had the boot the American way so many times it aint funny... Never has learned a lesson in his life!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2018)

Had one like him on my crew once.  It was fun.   He actually painted him self into a corner on a roof away from the ladder.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Gotta go get on a water hose . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2018)

Carpenter's helper in theory and he gave me a measure of 21 and 17/16ths  inches.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Yep, what they said. Db stories keep me laughing but wouldn't want to work with him


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2018)

water hose through the conduit was what he needed.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Carpenter's helper in theory and he gave me a measure of 21 and 17/16ths  inches.



 Sounds like my brother-in-law


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go get on a water hose . .



You make a mess


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Just about another one whipped


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2018)

so true wybro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> You make a mess





Always do on a shut down,  hafta drain everything, then wash all the Brandt and Sweco screens.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2018)

sausage cooking, eggs to follow


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 25, 2018)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Wybro, Blood, Quack, Gobblin and to the rest of you tired and sleepy Drivelers.

I've got to quit getting so much beauty sleep as I need to be up early and getting a bunch of paperwork done before the sun comes up instead.  

PS:  I think that if I had to work with DB for more than one shift, he would be hanging by the neck and swinging back and forth with his eyeballs popped out while still attached to the rafters !!!!  I refuse to put up with total incompetence such as his.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Wybro, Blood, Quack, Gobblin and to the rest of you tired and sleepy Drivelers.
> 
> I've got to quit getting so much beauty sleep as I need to be up early and getting a bunch of paperwork done before the sun comes up instead.
> 
> PS:  I think that if I had to work with DB for more than one shift, he would be hanging by the neck and swinging back and forth with his eyeballs popped out while still attached to the rafters !!!!  I refuse to put up with total incompetence such as his.





I'm thankin mebbe you and Bloodbro could cut a deal . .


----------



## redeli (Apr 25, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sausage cooking, eggs to follow





Think I'll cook up some ham n egg biscuits .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Well I'm outta here ttyl


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll cook up some ham n egg biscuits .




Then again, mebbe not.  Thank I'll hava drank instead . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, I was a little bit under the weather yesterday but feeling better today,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,, I was a little bit under the weather yesterday but feeling better today,,,,




Can't be but two thangs, either you're dranking too much, or not enough.  Free advice from Dr. Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2018)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning




Hiya Mudbro, liked your video !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!





Hello darling . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't be but two thangs, either you're dranking too much, or not enough.  Free advice from Dr. Quack.



Lol lol lol, the latter,,,, no it's allergies,,,, pollen,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

Mornin! 


Looking for a night shift job so I can help keep this thang goin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Mudbro, liked your video !!!



Thanks, had the wrong gear in the case. Its alot of fun though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)

Haaay!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks, had the wrong gear in the case. Its alot of fun though.





Heard alotta "whining" couldn't tell where it was coming from, geared too low ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heard alotta "whining" couldn't tell where it was coming from, geared too low ??



Didn't watch with sound, but it sure looked fun!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

Looking through some OLD pics last night for my best friends upcoming B.day. Ery single pic we have, we have a cup in our hand.
I had forgot about all them frat/sorority parties we went too. LAWD I'm old.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

My eyes look like I'm bout ready for the game to start. Obviously Home coming with the corsages her Daddy always gave us. Who knows what year 1978ish.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My eyes look like I'm bout ready for the game to start. Obviously Home coming with the corsages her Daddy always gave us. Who knows what year 1978ish.





Yo eyes look like you done smoked a tater !!!  Looking fine gal, as always !!! 


I gotz to take a nap 'for Dawn kills me...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

I can't give Dawn any lubbin/shuga while she's laying on the couch, Bobo blocks me . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heard alotta "whining" couldn't tell where it was coming from, geared too low ??



The transfercase is gear driven. Thats the whine. Changing gearratios is as easy as removing the cover and sliding one gear off and a new one on. The case is solid mounted to the frame which is solid mounted the rollcage which is solid mounted to the gopro.  Alot of noise transmitted to the camera.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> The transfercase is gear driven. Thats the whine. Changing gearratios is as easy as removing the cover and sliding one gear off and a new one on. The case is solid mounted to the frame which is solid mounted the rollcage which is solid mounted to the gopro.  Alot of noise transmitted to the camera.



Say what
I juss wanna ride.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> The transfercase is gear driven. Thats the whine. Changing gearratios is as easy as removing the cover and sliding one gear off and a new one on. The case is solid mounted to the frame which is solid mounted the rollcage which is solid mounted to the gopro.  Alot of noise transmitted to the camera.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Say what
> I juss wanna ride.


 I actually followed along on that one!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo eyes look like you done smoked a tater !!!  Looking fine gal, as always !!!
> 
> 
> I gotz to take a nap 'for Dawn kills me...



Weren't no smokin goin on. Just too early to the tailgate I reckon. 
Back then 12:00pm games=8:00am tailgate. 


Still don't know what Mud's talkin bout.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Say what
> I juss wanna ride.



Its ok. I'll be glad to give you a ride.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2018)

mercy.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2018)

guess I need a night job too.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

Keebs said:


> guess I need a night job too.........



Here. I'll spice things up. Watchiz. 






























op2:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Say what
> I juss wanna ride.





That's what all the gal's say . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

There is no foot in the mouth smiley or I sure woulda used it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

And H22 will say, She coulda used it on numerous occasions.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> The transfercase is gear driven. Thats the whine. Changing gearratios is as easy as removing the cover and sliding one gear off and a new one on. The case is solid mounted to the frame which is solid mounted the rollcage which is solid mounted to the gopro.  Alot of noise transmitted to the camera.




K.  Mudbro be playing inda $$$!!! Truck cost more than my shak...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> K.  Mudbro be playing inda $$$!!! Truck cost more than my shak...



So you saying all those words I caint understand mean $$


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So you saying all those words I caint understand mean $$








Meaning Mudbro's trucks are worth more than my house..


Tried to call ya . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Meaning Mudbro's trucks are worth more than my house..
> 
> 
> Tried to call ya . .



I'm at work and my phone is on silent.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

Mud, why you wanna put so much $$ in a truck and then run it through a lake


Mud is very confusing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

Got my Derby horses picked! 
I know Lone Sailor is a long shot, but I just gotta do it for my Diddy!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm at work and my phone is on silent.



It was good talking to you on the phone while you were at work; Mizz Hawtnet.  I agree; that Quack is big time creepy


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here. I'll spice things up. Watchiz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what all the gal's say . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> There is no foot in the mouth smiley or I sure woulda used it.


   


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm at work and my phone is on silent.


That's ok, he rescued me from these forms!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> It was good talking to you on the phone while you were at work; Mizz Hawtnet.  I agree; that Quack is big time creepy




Shadupp, ya idjit..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Keebs said:


> That's ok, he rescued me from these forms!





I'm da BIG N  . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shadupp, ya idjit..



Easy lil fella....i was just offering her a ride


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm da BIG N  . . .


Nuh-uh, you said Big Ape.......... now I'm confused.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2018)

afternoon all

rides, drinks, taters, transfer cases

you sure have driveled today


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon all
> 
> rides, drinks, taters, transfer cases
> 
> you sure have driveled today


we's doin our best!

Later!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Afternoon everyone,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Evening folks, looks like dayshift showed up for a little while today


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Smells like wet possum in here though


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Wonder if Mz Dawn done knocked Quack out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Wonder if Mz Dawn done knocked Quack out





Naw bro, hanging like a hair on a biscuit !!!  She's been riding me 'round on the cart with the stereo  blasting and the LED lights a blinking !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

For all of ya'll that have asked many questions about my son's height. He just posted this on his FB page and thanked us for getting him a diagnoses so young. When he was born it wasn't heard of. 
Marfan Syndrome and Me
Imagine discovering that you or a loved one has a life-threatening heart condition. At the initial diagnosis, you would be confused and scared and probably devastated. But you, like most of us, wouldn’t throw in the towel, because human beings are extremely resilient. We don’t give up when faced with a challenge. We fight. We learn. We grow. So if you found out you had Marfan Syndrome you would find that there are treatments, knowledgeable doctors, and an amazing community. You would find others who have this disorder and you would begin to learn how to live a healthy and productive life. Yes, you will have to take medicine, get regular checkups and maybe even have to have surgery. It doesn’t sound all that fun.
Now, imagine the alternative. Imagine not knowing that you had a heart condition until it was too late. Out of the blue you are hit with an intense pain in your chest, or your vision goes dark, or your lung collapses. It would be incredibly scary. And it could also be prevented! That’s the good news.
Knowing that you have Marfan Syndrome, just simply having a diagnosis, will increase your life expectancy, and quality of life greatly. Often you will have the same life expectancy as the typical American. There is medicine you can take, surgeries you can have, and doctors you can talk to and learn from and have an amazing and wonderful life. You will cry. You will fight. You will fall down. You won’t give up. You will be inspired and inspire others.
Marfan Syndrome is a complex disorder and can manifest itself in many different ways.
Here are some of the physical signs:
Long arms, legs and fingers
Tall and thin body type
Curved spine
Chest sinks in or sticks out
Flexible joints
Flat feet
Crowded teeth
Stretch marks on the skin that are not related to weight gain or loss
I have every single one of these signs. I was diagnosed when I was 2 years old. My mom had to fight to get the diagnosis so we could begin treatment, but once we had the diagnosis, life became so much easier. My parents had a plan of attack. They knew a little better what to expect and it was a lot less scary. Getting a diagnosis is becoming easier as there is more awareness, but we are far from done!
These are the surgeries I have had throughout my life. (So far.)
I had foot surgery at the age of 4. I was in a wheelchair for several months, and had to wear casts then leg braces for over a year.
I had open heart surgery and aortic valve replacement in 4th grade. I was 9 years old. I bounced back pretty quick but was told I would have to have my blood drawn every 2 to 4 weeks for the rest of my life to test my Coumadin levels. I remember screaming that I wanted to die while in the hospital bed, because being poked with needles at that age, and being told that it would become a regular part of your life, really did seem like the worst possible scenario. I’ve since become accustomed to needles and no longer cry before, after, or during, but I ALWAYS get my sticker.
At the age of 19, and during my sophomore year in college, I had to have back surgery to fuse my spine together and insert titanium rods to straighten my back out. The surgery caught me off guard. I had planned to study abroad in Australia for a semester but had to call that off. It would be an extremely painful recovery, one that takes 2 full years to get back to your old self. I grew about 2 inches after the surgery, and luckily for now, only have occasional back and neck pain.
At the age of 23 the lens in my right eye detached and fell forward on to my cornea. My vision suddenly went blurry. I had been told to go to hospital immediately if something sudden changes with my vision so I did just that. In less then 24 hours I went in for emergency surgery and had the lens removed from my eye. It took several months to recover, but now my vision in the right eye is better than it has ever been. I just have to wear a contact every day. I can no longer wear glasses, which is a little frustrating, but having my vision is important enough that I don’t get too upset.
Those are the surgeries I have had so far, relating to my Marfan Syndrome. I’m not telling you all this so that you feel bad for me. I’m telling you so you are proud of how far I have come, and acknowledge how fortunate we are that such treatments and surgeries even exist. Without my diagnosis, I probably wouldn’t be alive today.
All of these life-saving surgeries, medicines and treatments wouldn’t be possible without research and scientific discovery and none of this would be possible, without donations from people like you.
The goal is simple. We want to spread awareness, raise money, and save lives. If we can educate each other, and educate health professionals, and fund more research, we can make a tangible and noticeable difference. 1 in 5,000 people has Marfan Syndrome. But 1 in 10,000 people doesn’t know that they have it.
There is great need for more fundraising, and I am honored to be a part of the Walk for Victory in Pasadena on May 19th!
Thank you for reading this, and thank you for supporting my walk for victory! Every donation will be cherished. If you can help in any way I am extremely grateful.
This is where you can donate! https://give.marfan.org/fundraiser/1376786


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

The year 1991, was when the Marfan gene was isolated. That was the year my boy was born. We had no clue.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The year 1991, was when the Marfan gene was isolated. That was the year my boy was born. We had no clue.





Just to be honest with ya, I didn't read all of the above, but thank the good LAWD your boy got healed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just to be honest with ya, I didn't read all of the above, but thank the good LAWD your boy got healed.



He will never be healed silly. 
But on a lighter note. He is 8 on a scale from 1 to 10. 1 being the worst.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just to be honest with ya, I didn't read all of the above, but thank the good LAWD your boy got healed.



Quit asking where he got his height from. I just told ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quit asking where he got his height from. I just told ya.





Er uhm okay, don't recall me asking that lately ???


Matter 'o fact I asked that once a year, or two ago ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm okay, don't recall me asking that lately ???
> 
> 
> Matter 'o fact I asked that once a year, or two ago ???



You asked me when you called me last weekend and I finally answered. LAWD.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

And That's why I don't answer. smh-ing real slow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2018)

Done!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Done!





Thank God and Evan W . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

Oh my.  Drama in da Driveler . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You asked me when you called me last weekend and I finally answered. LAWD.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> And That's why I don't answer. smh-ing real slow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2018)

Lawd Lawd lawd.....


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

How's it going Chief


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

atemohowas


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Guess blood hit the door running


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)

Morning....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> How's it going Chief



Howdy Wybro!

Got up early this mornin(3 hours of sleep) and hit the road home. Beat all the ATL traffic and school traffic. Was so tired I passed out after a couple hours and just woke up about an hour ago.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Guess blood hit the door running



Na just going trew some emails an werk orders


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Wybro!
> 
> Got up early this mornin(3 hours of sleep) and hit the road home. Beat all the ATL traffic and school traffic. Was so tired I passed out after a couple hours and just woke up about an hour ago.



Dranky drank time!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

What he said ^^^


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Evening blood


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 25, 2018)

Evening fellers. Well morning to you guys I should say. Long rough evening for me. May be out early tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2018)

Evening Bh, been a busy one for me tonight. Does appear to be slowing down anytime soon


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Dranky drank time!





Wycliff said:


> What he said ^^^



Probly gon be more like a jolly rancher kinda night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening blood





basshound72 said:


> Evening fellers. Well morning to you guys I should say. Long rough evening for me. May be out early tonight.


How goes it fellers


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 25, 2018)

At least being busy makes the time go by quickly


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> At least being busy makes the time go by quickly



True that


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 25, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> How goes it fellers



A tired puppy tonight. Had to tear a line down by. So the guys on day shift can make some modifications. Guess who gets to put it back together again afterwards.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 25, 2018)

Evening Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> Evening Chief.



Evening Mr. basshound.....


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Evening Mr. basshound.....



Don't normally see you this late


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> Don't normally see you this late




Yessir, traveled today sleep deprived and passed out this afternoon. Might be awake for a while tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly gon be more like a jolly rancher kinda night.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, traveled today sleep deprived and passed out this afternoon. Might be awake for a while tonight.



I can understand that. I work 2nd shift and it takes me a while and a few brews to unwind once I get home


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wy, when you planning on going to the Satilla


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

Wy, Blood, basshound, y'all have a good night.

Gonna go watch some tv til I fall asleep.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

Night Chief. Hope sleep comes fast for you


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Dayshift left us a mess, so we're trying to get it fixed so they can do it again tomorrow


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> Wy, when you planning on going to the Satilla



Heading down this weekend, don't know if I'll fish or just scout it out some


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Goodnight Chief


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Heading down this weekend, don't know if I'll fish or just scout it out some



Never have saw the satilla before. Of course it's about 6 hours or so from here


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

Two more days for me and I get a full weekend off work. There will definitely be some fishing happening for me. Maybe two days worth if I get the yard work done in a timely manner


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> Never have saw the satilla before. Of course it's about 6 hours or so from here



Looks good riding over it, haven't fished it yet. Everything I hear about is good though


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

One more for me after tonight, then 7 off so I'll definitely get some fishing in.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Looks good riding over it, haven't fished it yet. Everything I hear about is good though



GON magazine always has good articles about it all the time.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> One more for me after tonight, then 7 off so I'll definitely get some fishing in.



Good deal Wy. I'll be on vacation the week of Memorial Day. Don't k now if I want to go camping in the mountains or go to Gulf Shores with my sister, her family and my parents.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Hoping to get my little creek boat checked out before the end of May so I can carry it down and try the redbreast fishing down there


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Gulf shores and orange beach are my favorite beaches to go to, have you ever been down there?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

I like Orange beach better, cause it has free parking. And I'm cheap


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Hoping to get my little creek boat checked out before the end of May so I can carry it down and try the redbreast fishing down there



I sold my boat during my divorce. Dumbest thing I've ever done. I sure do miss my boat. Still have a 14 foot Jon boat tho


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

All I have left is my 14ft jon boat with a 9.9 on it, my stepdad owns like 4 boats and I can go get any of them whenever I want


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Gulf shores and orange beach are my favorite beaches to go to, have you ever been down there?



Oh yeah, my sister and parents rent a house there every Memorial Day week. Actually its in Fort Morgan. About 20 minutes from gulf shores and orange beach


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> All I have left is my 14ft jon boat with a 9.9 on it, my stepdad owns like 4 boats and I can go get any of them whenever I want



That's always good to have access. All my 14 foot Jon has is a foot control trolling motor.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Oh ok, I was going to tell you to make sure ya'll eat at Lambert's while there.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

If things go as planned I'm going to buy me a new bass boat by this time next year. Not one of the high dollar speed demons like I had. This time I'm going to be a little more practical and get a bass tracker type. I don't care to fish tournaments any longer. So that will be perfect for me


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Oh ok, I was going to tell you to make sure ya'll eat at Lambert's while there.



Lambert's, Doc's and Tacky Jack's is a must.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Yeah, he has a Stratos bass boat, but I've never took it out usually I grab the pontoon and just cruise and fish


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah, he has a Stratos bass boat, but I've never took it out usually I grab the pontoon and just cruise and fish



I had a 2005 21 foot Bullet with a Yamaha 250. Me by myself and no fishing tackle and a ¼ tank of gas i could hit 97 MPH in the GPS. Lol. Now tournament ready it was more like 85-89MPH


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2018)

All this talk about gulf shores / fort Morgan... Fishin boats... An what not is starting to get me in the mood for some days off....


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Just one more blood


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> All this talk about gulf shores / fort Morgan... Fishin boats... An what not is starting to get me in the mood for some days off....



I'm ready for the weekend myself. Been like three weeks since I've had a day off


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Just one more blood


Yep.. Sad thing is I thought it was friday when I woke up today!


basshound72 said:


> I'm ready for the weekend myself. Been like three weeks since I've had a day off



been there bro... The older I get the more I appreciate my time off! Now that my son is out of the house and my daughter is getting older I kinda regret working all those long hrs all the time.... Wish I would've spent more time with them baiting hooks and things like that! Kids grow up fast! And life is short!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep.. Sad thing is I thought it was friday when I woke up today!
> 
> 
> been there bro... The older I get the more I appreciate my time off! Now that my son is out of the house and my daughter is getting older I kinda regret working all those long hrs all the time.... Wish I would've spent more time with them baiting hooks and things like that! Kids grow up fast! And life is short!



That's is true. My daughter turns 19 in July. She does her own thing most of the time now. I miss her wanting to be by dear old dad


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm gonna turn in for the night fellers. Y'all have a good rest of the night


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> I'm gonna turn in for the night fellers. Y'all have a good rest of the night



Have a good one Bassbro


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

fomohowas


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Chicken wangs and coleslaw


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2018)

coffee for me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2018)

at least for now.

clear sky right now but it sure was cloudy when I looked last night.   wonder when the front blows in.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Morning Gbro, thanks for the coffee


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Is there supposed to be any more rain this week?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Is there supposed to be any more rain this week?



today/tonight  90% chance by late this afternoon was the prediction when I went to bed.   Haven't checked this morning.  Rain will be following the front.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

10-4 these computers load the weather so slow, didn't have a chance to check before work


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Morning blood


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Any Db stories this morning?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Chicken wangs and coleslaw


Salat...


gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee for me



Morning G$


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Morning blood





Wycliff said:


> Any Db stories this morning?



Mornin bro! Nothing tonight, thank God!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin bro! Nothing tonight, thank God!!!



Nothing?   How boring.    

morning bloodbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2018)

wybro,

The local mets on the news are saying that there could be storms and bumpy weather today.   It is rough back in Alabama right now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2018)

Bring on the storms!!!

Im in the market for a slightly used dual sport motorcycle ifin y'all spot one! The usual brands...Honda, cowusocky, Suzuki...


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wybro,
> 
> The local mets on the news are saying that there could be storms and bumpy weather today.   It is rough back in Alabama right now.



Thanks, hope its gone before I get back in tonight


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

wonmohowa


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

wonmonite


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> wonmohowa





Wycliff said:


> wonmonite



Wonmosunset and I'd be satisfied!


----------



## redeli (Apr 26, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Morning red


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

Mornin early birds....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 26, 2018)

Good Morning Drivelers.

I've got too many things going on today and way too many irons in the fire to get completed by this weekend.   

I hope that all of you will have a productive day and pass it on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Drivelers.
> 
> I've got too many things going on today and way too many irons in the fire to get completed by this weekend.
> 
> I hope that all of you will have a productive day and pass it on.



Hi double E...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 26, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hi double E...



Blood, I am sending you a few days off of work and a weekend that should be half way normal because you deserve it !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2018)

Morning!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!



Hello there....


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Feeling a little better today,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Maybe I can get out and plant some beer caps this morning,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

Morning !! 


Fishing partner gonna pick me up 'round 1ish..


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!
> 
> 
> Fishing partner gonna pick me up 'round 1ish..



Pond or lake?,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!
> 
> 
> Fishing partner gonna pick me up 'round 1ish..



I'm ready to do some fishing


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready to do some fishing



Me too,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Pond or lake?,,,,




Private pond, 'bout 50 acres, slam loaded with structure.  Looking for that one BIG bite !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

I've got access to 8 ponds within walking distance of the house.  Rarely fish any of 'em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Private pond, 'bout 50 acres, slam loaded with structure.  Looking for that one BIG bite !!!





Good luck. Here in the next few weeks I`m gonna start some serious fishing. Plantation ponds, creek, river, and down on the flats.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

I need to get on some water myself.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Private pond, 'bout 50 acres, slam loaded with structure.  Looking for that one BIG bite !!!



I'm going next Friday to Tippy Dam,,,, maybe will be able to get a big un,,,,

https://www.google.com/search?q=tip...36417650072,rc_q:Tippy%20Dam,ru_q:Tippy%20Dam


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got access to 8 ponds within walking distance of the house.  Rarely fish any of 'em.



I would be there in a country minute if I could,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Good luck. Here in the next few weeks I`m gonna start some serious fishing. Plantation ponds, creek, river, and down on the flats.



Nic,,,, you and the Ol Cap'n are living the dream,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Good luck. Here in the next few weeks I`m gonna start some serious fishing. Plantation ponds, creek, river, and down on the flats.





Wish you and the Redhead would make the trip up here and check out my families lil plantation.

I haven't been on the flats in dang near 5 yrs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

Rigging rods with a ceiling fan running . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Nic,,,, you and the Ol Cap'n are living the dream,,,,





Thanks. I`m having a leather wrist harness made for my right hand so I can hold a fishing rod better. I can`t trust my grip anymore. Still trying to figure a "breakaway" on it for when I`m fishing saltwater. I`m not particular fond of being snatched out of the boat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish you and the Redhead would make the trip up here and check out my families lil plantation.
> 
> I haven't been on the flats in dang near 5 yrs.





Soon as we get our arthritis problems worked out, we gonna come for a visit.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks. I`m having a leather wrist harness made for my right hand so I can hold a fishing rod better. I can`t trust my grip anymore. Still trying to figure a "breakaway" on it for when I`m fishing saltwater. I`m not particular fond of being snatched out of the boat.



Lol lol lol,,,, I used to have arthritis bad in my fingers on my right hand,,,, fish oil helped me,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,, I used to have arthritis bad in my fingers on my right hand,,,, fish oil helped me,,,,





We`ve both been taking fish oil jellcaps for about 5 months now. It`s helped The Redhead some but not me. I even drink the oil out of the sardine cans too.  I`m fixing to have to see a specialist.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rigging rods with a ceiling fan running . .



I'll never bet anyone that I can jump as high as ceiling fan blades again.....especially when it's on.  It's a myth that white men can't jump.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll never bet anyone that I can jump as high as ceiling fan blades again.....especially when it's on.  It's a myth that white men can't jump.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

Especially short guys like me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


>



On high at that....bout knocked me out cold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

Least I won the bet.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ve both been taking fish oil jellcaps for about 5 months now. It`s helped The Redhead some but not me. I even drink the oil out of the sardine cans too.  I`m fixing to have to see a specialist.



It took about 5 months for the fish oil to help me,,,, hey and I wanted to tell you that my first true love was a redhead,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> On high at that....bout knocked me out cold.



Ouch,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> It took about 5 months for the fish oil to help me,,,, hey and I wanted to tell you that my first true love was a redhead,,,,



Mine too....my 1st grade teacher.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine too....my 1st grade teacher.



This is funny,,,, she was self conscious about her freckles, but I loved them,,,, she broke my heart, she was seeing one of my friends,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll never bet anyone that I can jump as high as ceiling fan blades again.....especially when it's on.  It's a myth that white men can't jump.





I've done a BUNCHA stooped stuff in my life, but that ain't one of 'em... ya idjit..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

Worked with a short black dood who could jump in and out of a 55 gallon drum !!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Hello there....





Cmp1 said:


> Maybe I can get out and plant some beer caps this morning,,,,





Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!
> 
> 
> Fishing partner gonna pick me up 'round 1ish..



just got done printing out a bunch of all star stuff & getting started on the swim season too, any of ya'll wanna be a lifeguard for me this summer???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

Keebs said:


> just got done printing out a bunch of all star stuff & getting started on the swim season too, any of ya'll wanna be a lifeguard for me this summer???





Best job I eva had when I was 16, worked summers at the water slide !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Keebs said:


> just got done printing out a bunch of all star stuff & getting started on the swim season too, any of ya'll wanna be a lifeguard for me this summer???



Do you run a swim club? I had my Red Cross cert many years ago,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Best job I eva had when I was 16, worked summers at the water slide !!!



A teenager guys dream job,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> A teenager guys dream job,,,,





No doubt !!!  Owner lost a ton of $$$, we use to let all the cuties in for free !! 

Was driving a Olds 442, chic magnet !!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Best job I eva had when I was 16, worked summers at the water slide !!!


I never did, but always wished I could!


Cmp1 said:


> Do you run a swim club? I had my Red Cross cert many years ago,,,,


naw, public pool plus we offer swim lessons in the mornings, open to teenagers in the afternoons.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No doubt !!!  Owner lost a ton of $$$, we use to let all the cuties in for free !!
> 
> Was driving a Olds 442, chic magnet !!



Heck yeah, my bil had the big 442, white convertible,,,, what a car,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

If a black person were to get in the pool/ocean/lake etc, my mom would make us get out.  Racial ya thank ???


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I never did, but always wished I could!
> 
> naw, public pool plus we offer swim lessons in the mornings, open to teenagers in the afternoons.



That's how I got my Red Cross cert,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No doubt !!!  Owner lost a ton of $$$, we use to let all the cuties in for free !!
> 
> Was driving a Olds 442, chic magnet !!



Yep,,,, 

https://classics.autotrader.com/classic-cars-for-sale/1967-oldsmobile-442-for-sale


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If a black person were to get in the pool/ocean/lake etc, my mom would make us get out.  Racial ya thank ???



Wow,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If a black person were to get in the pool/ocean/lake etc, my mom would make us get out.  Racial ya thank ???


then you would not be allowed to swim here.........


Cmp1 said:


> That's how I got my Red Cross cert,,,,


 I wish I could hold up to get certified, but I DID get a pool certification last year so that we have someone on staff that has taken the class and I get a *little* extra each month the pool is open.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Wow,,,,



Honest to God truth !!  She's 93 now . . 



Those are some BAD 442's !!!  Mine was a 74, white with burgundy stripes, swivel bucket seats !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

What's fo dinna ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna ???



Roast beef, green beans, sweet taters, brown rice, and a roll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've done a BUNCHA stooped stuff in my life, but that ain't one of 'em... ya idjit..



That space cowboy that was kinda talkin trash to me that night decided he better leave me alone after I proved him wrong on that bet though. It was worth it in the long run. 

To be honest, I knew I could jump, but not that high.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

Momma took my little brother for swimmin lessons and when I saw da instructor I told her I needed swimmin lessons too. 

I bet I drown bout a half a dozen times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

Holla later, gotta take Alaric back to the Vet. 

BTW, we changed his call name to Ric, he wouldn't respond to Al. Sounds better anyway, plus when Jag said Al it sounded like Owww.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna ???


Was treated to the Chinese buffet, I got Hibachi and a few things off the buffet........... I need a few zzzzzz's now!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Holla later, gotta take Alaric back to the Vet.
> 
> BTW, we changed his call name to Ric, he wouldn't respond to Al. Sounds better anyway, plus when Jag said Al it sounded like Owww.


Chief, I'm in need of some dog training help big time!  Chevy is back to digging holes again, and she throws dirt EVERYWHERE for miles!!  If I can't get her broke from doing it, she's gonna git gone, she's even digging holes in the grass, what little I have! 
HELP!!! Please!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Chief, I'm in need of some dog training help big time!  Chevy is back to digging holes again, and she throws dirt EVERYWHERE for miles!!  If I can't get her broke from doing it, she's gonna git gone, she's even digging holes in the grass, what little I have!
> HELP!!! Please!!!



Do you have moles,,,, could be digging for them,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Chief, I'm in need of some dog training help big time!  Chevy is back to digging holes again, and she throws dirt EVERYWHERE for miles!!  If I can't get her broke from doing it, she's gonna git gone, she's even digging holes in the grass, what little I have!
> HELP!!! Please!!!



How long now has she been doing it? That's a tough one to correct if someone isn't out there often to stop it. June, Bucks dog that lives here does it. I can holler at her and she'll quit instantly, but if she gets bored or is looking to chew on a stob/root she'll go back to doing it when I'm no longer present.

Sounds cruel, but you could try to give her a bad experience when she's doing it. Grab her by the neck and rub her nose into it telling her no. Ecollar would be a better method.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Do you have moles,,,, could be digging for them,,,,


we do have them, but that isn't where she is digging.


Jeff C. said:


> How long now has she been doing it? That's a tough one to correct if someone isn't out there often to stop it. June, Bucks dog that lives here does it. I can holler at her and she'll quit instantly, but if she gets bored or is looking to chew on a stob/root she'll go back to doing it when I'm no longer present.
> 
> Sounds cruel, but you could try to give her a bad experience when she's doing it. Grab her by the neck and rub her nose into it telling her no. Ecollar would be a better method.


That's the thing, I have never caught her doing it, she does it at night during my supper/down time..........and I have used the ecollar with her on a leash and me fussing & cussing at her the whole time I am sweeping dirt back in the hole........... she KNOWS when I see one and I turn around, look at her & go "REALLY" she ducks her head and tucks what little tail she has and goes the other way, she knows she's done messed up!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

She can smell them underground,,,, not just where the mounds are,,,, get rid of the moles,,,, no more problems,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

Keebs said:


> we do have them, but that isn't where she is digging.
> 
> That's the thing, I have never caught her doing it, she does it at night during my supper/down time..........and I have used the ecollar with her on a leash and me fussing & cussing at her the whole time I am sweeping dirt back in the hole........... she KNOWS when I see one and I turn around, look at her & go "REALLY" she ducks her head and tucks what little tail she has and goes the other way, she knows she's done messed up!



So does June....


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Ours got one once and brought it to the side door,,,, still alive,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

A dog's sense of smell is way above ours,,,, our farm dog go's nuts when an eagle or hawk is around,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

Keebs said:


> we do have them, but that isn't where she is digging.
> 
> That's the thing, I have never caught her doing it, she does it at night during my supper/down time..........and I have used the ecollar with her on a leash and me fussing & cussing at her the whole time I am sweeping dirt back in the hole........... she KNOWS when I see one and I turn around, look at her & go "REALLY" she ducks her head and tucks what little tail she has and goes the other way, she knows she's done messed up!



Ric was digging in the grass this morning and biting/pulling it up. I walked over to see what he was digging for and then I see an earthworm. 

Then Bert walks up sniffing it and he tried to lay down and rub in it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Ric was digging in the grass this morning and biting/pulling it up. I walked over to see what he was digging for and then i see an earthworm.
> 
> Then Bert walks up sniifing it and he tried to lay down and rub in it.  ;bounce:



Moles love them,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

Good news for Miz T's brother Todd today.

MizT IS a match for a bone marrow donor for him.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> She can smell them underground,,,, not just where the mounds are,,,, get rid of the moles,,,, no more problems,,,,


but where she is digging isn't any mole tunnels........... maybe it's the *chirping mole crickets* that she hears, that's all I can figure out.  what do I do to get rid of them?


Cmp1 said:


> A dog's sense of smell is way above ours,,,, our farm dog go's nuts when an eagle or hawk is around,,,,


mine don't even chase squirrels no more and I have a hawk baby born around my place every year, don't bother them either.........they don't even git upset when the yotes start up!


Jeff C. said:


> Ric was digging in the grass this morning and biting/pulling it up. I walked over to see what he was digging for and then I see an earthworm.
> 
> Then Bert walks up sniffing it and he tried to lay down and rub in it.


 us & our dogs.......gotta love'em!


Jeff C. said:


> Good news for Miz T's brother Todd today.
> 
> MizT IS a match for a bone marrow donor for him.


 AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

Keebs said:


> but where she is digging isn't any mole tunnels........... maybe it's the *chirping mole crickets* that she hears, that's all I can figure out.  what do I do to get rid of them?
> 
> mine don't even chase squirrels no more and I have a hawk baby born around my place every year, don't bother them either.........they don't even git upset when the yotes start up!
> 
> ...



Absolutely!!! 

Then later on I'll be going up there to stay with him for 40 days after the transplant. His wife will be staying for the first 60 days.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely!!!
> 
> Then later on I'll be going up there to stay with him for 40 days after the transplant. His wife will be staying for the first 60 days.


Do they have internet up there?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2018)

afternoon

howdy keebs

Chief


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon
> 
> howdy keebs
> 
> Chief


Hey, did I let you know I found some of that ant poison at Walmart??? Gonna get on it this weekend!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Hey, did I let you know I found some of that ant poison at Walmart??? Gonna get on it this weekend!



no you didn't.  glad you found some as it really works.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> no you didn't.  glad you found some as it really works.


Got another endorsement of it when we were in the garden section so we got some!
Man those beds are popping up Everywhere!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

Kept 6 three lbers, gonna make some fine fillets !!!  cooking tonight ~~~


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Keebs said:


> but where she is digging isn't any mole tunnels........... maybe it's the *chirping mole crickets* that she hears, that's all I can figure out.  what do I do to get rid of them?
> 
> mine don't even chase squirrels no more and I have a hawk baby born around my place every year, don't bother them either.........they don't even git upset when the yotes start up!
> 
> ...



If you can find a mole killer, it's spring loaded, stick it in the ground,,,, moles are a sign of good quality soil usually,,,, food supply,,,, they love crawlers,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kept 6 three lbers, gonna make some fine fillets !!!  cooking tonight ~~~



Sweet, all LMs?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Good news for Miz T's brother Todd today.
> 
> MizT IS a match for a bone marrow donor for him.



Sorry Chief, but I don't know the whole story but it sounds like great news,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Afternoon everyone,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Evening folks, that's great news Chief. Last one


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Hope tonight goes by quickly


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2018)

wybro, hope it flies by

mercy the rain here had no where to go and it is standing everywhere.   Could use a few days to dry out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> no you didn't.  glad you found some as it really works.



 Inquiring minds want to know....



Hooked On Quack said:


> Kept 6 three lbers, gonna make some fine fillets !!!  cooking tonight ~~~



Gonna be some fine eatin!



Cmp1 said:


> Sorry Chief, but I don't know the whole story but it sounds like great news,,,,



Wife's older brother(10 mos.  ) had Leukemia-99% cured, but needs bonemarrow transplant in order to produce his own blood. MizT is a match so will be going to Mayo Clinic in Minneapolis for transfusion.



Wycliff said:


> Evening folks, that's great news Chief. Last one



Dang sho is, Wybro. Good evening.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Sweet, all LMs?




Yessir, that's all we catch 'round here.  Some folks don't like 'em, but when you filet, remove the skin.




Wycliff said:


> Hope tonight goes by quickly




You got this 'in whupped brother !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Blood should be along in about an hour


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, that's all we catch 'round here.  Some folks don't like 'em, but when you filet, remove the skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




when you working again Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> when you working again Quack




Back to the grind Sat night . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back to the grind Sat night . . .




I'll do another shut down, won't have nuttin to do Sunday either.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back to the grind Sat night . . .



Have one for me tonight and I'll have a few for you Saturday night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Have one for me tonight and I'll have a few for you Saturday night





Way ahead of ya bro !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2018)

All by my lonesome self tonight... DB din call out sick... Should be a smoof night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> All by my lonesome self tonight... DB din call out sick... Should be a smoof night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

Caught a red eared sucker today (foul hooked) on a shad rap.  Partner said that's a Carp, got to looking at it and it was a RE sucka !!!  First one I've seen in years.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2018)

Ya'll bro's be safe and hava quick, uneventful night.  I'm gonna crash.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 26, 2018)

Evening fellers. Dragging in from work finally. One more and I'm getting a couple much needed days off


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2018)

Cheekun livers...


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 27, 2018)

Love me some chicken livers


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> Love me some chicken livers



An hawt sauce


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2018)

Watching the best clips of sling blade


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2018)

Ham sammich and dill pickle


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2018)

Been watchin YouTube


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2018)

3 mo hrs Wybro


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2018)

Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2018)

morning Wybro and blood

sounds like you both had a smooth night.

Me?  I was up and down too many times last night.   Sleepy and need a few more winks but no I have to get on with the day and go to the factory later.

coffee time


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2018)

Morning Gbro and blood


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2018)

tumohowas bloodbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2018)

Mornin fellers... its amazing how much I enjoy my job when DB aint here!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2018)

Been a quiet night


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin fellers... its amazing how much I enjoy my job when DB aint here!!



Glad you had a easy night


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Glad you had a easy night



Thanks brother


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2018)

Mornin Wy, Blood, Gobblein.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2018)

Morning Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2018)

Chief, morning

keebs found a fire ant preventer that she had asked about that I recommended


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2018)

What's the name of it gobblin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, morning
> 
> keebs found a fire ant preventer that she had asked about that I recommended





Wycliff said:


> What's the name of it gobblin



X2, although I don't really have a fire ant problem. Argentine ants, now that's a different story.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> What's the name of it gobblin



over and out


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> over and out



Get it from TSC?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> X2, although I don't really have a fire ant problem. Argentine ants, now that's a different story.



never read the package to see if it works on Argentine ants.  Of course because you have them is probably why you don't have fire ants.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2018)

Nevermind just looked it up, home depot carries it. Thanks gobblin, I'm going to try some soon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Nevermind just looked it up, home depot carries it. Thanks gobblin, I'm going to try some soon



needs watered in so I usually put it out just before a rain as I don't have a sprinkler system.   It lasts all summer.   It can be used as a mount killer but I no longer use it that way due to the watering need.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2018)

wybro,  HD had it 1/2 priced two weeks ago.  Don't know if it is still marked down.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> needs watered in so I usually put it out just before a rain as I don't have a sprinkler system.   It lasts all summer.   It can be used as a mount killer but I no longer use it that way due to the watering need.





gobbleinwoods said:


> wybro,  HD had it 1/2 priced two weeks ago.  Don't know if it is still marked down.



Thanks, I'll go by and check. Shouldn't have to wait to long for another rainy day


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> never read the package to see if it works on Argentine ants.  Of course because you have them is probably why you don't have fire ants.



Yessir, absolutely correct.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, I'm not sure about the mounds,,,, but I can tell you guys from experience that red pepper flakes around the perimeter of your house will keep them out,,,, from when I lived in Florida,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you Drivelers.

Dang weatherman said all of the rain had already headed out toward the east coast and it should be a great day and complete weekend.  Bull Hockey because as I went outside to get my newspaper about 20 minutes ago, it was still raining !!!!!  The local weatherman needs to pull his head out of somewhere and get a breath of fresh air for a change.

If you shop at Kroger, you might need to start checking your receipts because last week, they ripped me off for $3.00 (bought five on-sale items and it scanned the correct sale price only on two of them).  Last night, again they over-charged me $2.98 (two items clearly marked at 2/$5.00 were charged at the regular price of $ 3.99 each) so I will be going to see the manager later this morning to get my money back.  

It was odd that I saw a sign in the their store last night that stated the "We use the Scan-Rite system and we guarantee that every price is scanned correctly".  Well don't believe that garbage.  I just laughed about it when I saw it BUT then discovered that they over-charged me AGAIN after I got home and looked at the receipt later last night.  If I am just one customer getting over-charged twice in a row, I just wonder how much of this is being done to the thousands of other customers each week.  The manager might be talking in a tenor voice after I meet with him this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you Drivelers.
> 
> Dang weatherman said all of the rain had already headed out toward the east coast and it should be a great day and complete weekend.  Bull Hockey because as I went outside to get my newspaper about 20 minutes ago, it was still raining !!!!!  The local weatherman needs to pull his head out of somewhere and get a breath of fresh air for a change.
> 
> ...



EE figna roll up in Kroger lookin fo a fight!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2018)

Home at last... Been a long week! My dawgs are barkin!
happy Friday children!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you Drivelers.
> 
> Dang weatherman said all of the rain had already headed out toward the east coast and it should be a great day and complete weekend.  Bull Hockey because as I went outside to get my newspaper about 20 minutes ago, it was still raining !!!!!  The local weatherman needs to pull his head out of somewhere and get a breath of fresh air for a change.
> 
> ...



If this did happen you will get a lot more money than you lost,,,, here it's 6 times the error,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Nevermind just looked it up, home depot carries it. Thanks gobblin, I'm going to try some soon


I found mine at Wal Mart..........

Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Morning,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2018)

Mornin! 


Big Boss went into afib. 
Then they found a kink in his intestines. 
Had to do surgery to fix that. He's still in afib.
GON go see him(or his wife) today.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Big Boss went into afib.
> ...


wow.......have one problem to find another...... prayers for your big boss.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Big Boss went into afib.
> ...



Clue me in a bit,,,, Big Boss?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Clue me in a bit,,,, Big Boss?



He has a partner. The partner is the sleeping Boss. 
Big Boss signs my paycheck.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He has a partner. The partner is the sleeping Boss.
> Big Boss signs my paycheck.



Gotcha, thanks,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

We've got serious Global Warming issues going on up here this April,,,, it is cold today,,,, polar opposite of last year, pun intended,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> We've got serious Global Warming issues going on up here this April,,,, it is cold today,,,, polar opposite of last year, pun intended,,,,


 goot one!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

I mean come on its April,,,, LA Nina,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2018)

I don`t ever remember it staying this cool this long in the spring of the year. 

Not that I`m complaining. It`s been nice out there.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

Hey Chief, after the *lesson* I gave Chevy last night, here is what I wake up to this morning!
Picture on the left is a NEW hole, the one of the right is the one I JUST covered up while getting on to her!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t ever remember it staying this cool this long in the spring of the year.
> 
> Not that I`m complaining. It`s been nice out there.


 yep, skeeters haven't started in on me too bad yet.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t ever remember it staying this cool this long in the spring of the year.
> 
> Not that I`m complaining. It`s been nice out there.



Gotta be Global Warming,,,, we better call the inventor of the internet,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

A friend of mine who lives about an hour and a half north of us got 26in of snow outa the storm several weeks ago,,,, we got about 6in,,,, ours is gone,,,, his isn't,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Hey Chief, after the *lesson* I gave Chevy last night, here is what I wake up to this morning!
> Picture on the left is a NEW hole, the one of the right is the one I JUST covered up while getting on to her!!!



She's got to be sniifing something,,,, still say it's a mole,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

BTW, morning Nic,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Hey Chief, after the *lesson* I gave Chevy last night, here is what I wake up to this morning!
> Picture on the left is a NEW hole, the one of the right is the one I JUST covered up while getting on to her!!!



At least it’s sandy, still aggravating I’m sure. 

Could be just a bad habit/boredom/psychological issue, unless she is actually digging for something in the ground. I’ve had many dogs over the years that have never dug in the dirt like that. 

Out the 4 we’ve got now only June actually does it on a regular basis. Bert will help her every now and then, but never instigates it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2018)

I’ve got Boudreaux @ the Vet now, he’s a senior citizen-72 years old.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I’ve got Boudreaux @ the Vet now, he’s a senior citizen-72 years old.



I sure wouldn't want your Vet bill,,,, hope he's alright,,,, check up?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> At least it’s sandy, still aggravating I’m sure.
> 
> Could be just a bad habit/boredom/psychological issue, unless she is actually digging for something in the ground. I’ve had many dogs over the years that have never dug in the dirt like that.
> 
> Out the 4 we’ve got now only June actually does it on a regular basis. Bert will help her every now and then, but never instigates it.


 one of them there was clay, right at the septic tank & lines!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Keebs said:


> one of them there was clay, right at the septic tank & lines!



Maybe a leak,,,, it wouldn't flow in clay,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> She's got to be sniifing something,,,, still say it's a mole,,,,


 but there isn't any "mole tunnels" to be seen.........wooismewhatdoIdo????


Cmp1 said:


> Maybe a leak,,,, it wouldn't flow in clay,,,,


 don't be saying leak!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Keebs said:


> but there isn't any "mole tunnels" to be seen.........wooismewhatdoIdo????
> 
> don't be saying leak!!!



Sorry friend,,,, you won't be able to see the mole tracks,,,, only where the mounds are,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Sorry friend,,,, you won't be able to see the mole tracks,,,, only where the mounds are,,,,


you're killing me!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Keebs said:


> you're killing me!



Sorry,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Sorry,,,,


no you aren't, you're sitting there just a giggling!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I sure wouldn't want your Vet bill,,,, hope he's alright,,,, check up?



Tell me about it.....several hundred $$$$ just in the past couple weeks. 



Keebs said:


> one of them there was clay, right at the septic tank & lines!



Yes ma'am, I did see that. 

It would be interesting to know WHY she is digging constantly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2018)

Afternoon all !!



Keebs yo dog is bored, get him some toys.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell me about it.....several hundred $$$$ just in the past couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meeee tooo!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!
> 
> 
> 
> Keebs yo dog is bored, get him some toys.


 she has sticks she plays with, numerous different sizes of balls strewn through the yard, has a tire swing, plus the other dogs as well as one of the cats she'll play with.........should I build her a jungle gym?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!
> 
> 
> 
> Keebs yo dog is bored, get him some toys.




Hyperactive....doggie Valium.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2018)

Got a funeral to attend tomorrow. My suit don’t fit and Jag’s don’t either, plus I need new dress shoes. I left mine in hotel in New Orleans a couple weeks ago. I didn’t like them anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2018)

We gotta go get us a new monkey suit today.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hyperactive....doggie Valium.





Jeff C. said:


> We gotta go get us a new monkey suit today.


 I'll be glad to help you pick them out, just send me pics!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I'll be glad to help you pick them out, just send me pics!



Xanax,,,, sorry,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2018)

What'd ya'll have fo dinner ???


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd ya'll have fo dinner ???



Too early to decide,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Xanax,,,, sorry,,,,


I got some of that!


Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd ya'll have fo dinner ???


last of the baked cheekun, yellar rice & black beans......... =full!!


Cmp1 said:


> Too early to decide,,,,


Are you kidding, I've already started thinking on my supper menu!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Too early to decide,,,,





Dinna ='s lunch . . 


Grilt some ribeyes, sausage n redhots, fries, garlic bread, and salat.. last night


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dinna ='s lunch . .
> 
> 
> Grilt some ribeyes, sausage n redhots, fries, garlic bread, and salat.. last night



Love me some red-hots,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2018)

It's a beautiful day! 
Think I might just have to leave work here in a few.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd ya'll have fo dinner ???



Bowl of Rice Krispies and a nanner.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I'll be glad to help you pick them out, just send me pics!



How bout this Keebs?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> How bout this Keebs?



PERFECT!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2018)

My niece sent me H22's MRI stuff. Something about L4 and L5 and a bunch of big words I don't know. Can't get back into the Dr. till June. After vacation.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> How bout this Keebs?


that'll werk!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> My niece sent me H22's MRI stuff. Something about L4 and L5 and a bunch of big words I don't know. Can't get back into the Dr. till June. After vacation.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2018)

Dr's are about like cops, can't never find one, when you need one.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

GOBLIN!!!!!!! where's that boy?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

Gobblin may have solved my dog digging problems too!!
Over'n out has an ingredient that kills mole crickets & my director, (who used to be the Turf manager) looked up some stuff and I may be able to end some of this mess this weekend............shoot, starting tonight!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Gobblin may have solved my dog digging problems too!!
> Over'n out has an ingredient that kills mole crickets & my director, (who used to be the Turf manager) looked up some stuff and I may be able to end some of this mess this weekend............shoot, starting tonight!!



Hey, it's worth a shot,,,, hope it helps you out,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey, it's worth a shot,,,, hope it helps you out,,,,


 yep, bossman said try it and if not he had some stuff that he knew would get them!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2018)

Dranky drank time . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dranky drank time . .


have a couple fo me!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dranky drank time . .



Meant to ask you,,,, did you get any pic's of the bass you got the other day?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2018)

Keebs said:


> have a couple fo me!




Ya got 'em !!! 




Cmp1 said:


> Meant to ask you,,,, did you get any pic's of the bass you got the other day?





No sir, nothing special. Just some really healthy 3lbers.  I just want one BIG bite, ain't in the number game.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya got 'em !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha,,,, and have 1 or 3 for me,,,, here's one of my dreams,,,, 

https://www.fieldandstream.com/phot...009/09/potential-world-record-brown-trout-cau


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Gotcha,,,, and have 1 or 3 for me,,,, here's one of my dreams,,,,
> 
> https://www.fieldandstream.com/phot...009/09/potential-world-record-brown-trout-cau





Goot LAWD !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2018)

One morning I got off the midnight shift and caught 72 bass by myself on a bubble gum pank trick worm.  Nothing over 5lbs.  


Personal best LM weighed on certified scales is 11.2.


Like I said, just want one BIG bite !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot LAWD !!!



My friend years ago got a huge one on an 8wt fly rod,,,, I got one 2 yrs ago catfishing the river on a crawler,,,, jumped like 6 times and broke my line and my heart,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One morning I got off the midnight shift and caught 72 bass by myself on a bubble gum pank trick worm.  Nothing over 5lbs.
> 
> 
> Personal best LM weighed on certified scales is 11.2.
> ...



I've got the same worms, zoom bubble gum,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

You guys got it made there,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2018)

Ya'll have a good evenin............ I'm goin cricket killin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll have a good evenin............ I'm goin cricket killin!





Get 'em gal !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Gobblin may have solved my dog digging problems too!!
> Over'n out has an ingredient that kills mole crickets & my director, (who used to be the Turf manager) looked up some stuff and I may be able to end some of this mess this weekend............shoot, starting tonight!!



Schweeeeet!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2018)

I think Ric piles and puddles worse than Lil DooDoo did.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2018)

afternoon all

week is finally over


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon all
> 
> week is finally over



Afternoon gobbleinbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2018)

Dadgum Ric digs up earthworms. I’ve seen him tear up the grass and expose 2 of them on separate occasions. Rascal must have a good nose, or earthworms are louder than I thought.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum Ric digs up earthworms. I’ve seen him tear up the grass and expose 2 of them on separate occasions. Rascal must have a good nose, or earthworms are louder than I thought.





Ric's "Rattlin..."


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ric's "Rattlin..."



If he keeps it up I'mon give him to Keebs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> If he keeps it up I'mon give him to Keebs.




Keebs needs another crazy doggie !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2018)

Chubb just went to Cleveland.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chubb just went to Cleveland.




Crap, he's gonna get kilt. .


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Evening everyone,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2018)

I hate to say it, but the NFL draft is kinda like selling slaves. Just lots mo money.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hate to say it, but the NFL draft is kinda like selling slaves. Just lots mo money.



Lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2018)

morning

How was shut down quack?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2018)

Mornin gobblein.

I don't think Quack was workin until tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2018)

Ric woke me up @ 12:30, 3:30, and 6:30. Least he's regular......


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Gd mng ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin, Chief, Cmp1 and to the rest of the still sleeping Drivelers this morning.

I am going up the country and check on things today.  I hope that all of you will have a safe day and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 28, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin, Chief, Cmp1 and to the rest of the still sleeping Drivelers this morning.
> 
> I am going up the country and check on things today.  I hope that all of you will have a safe day and enjoy the sunshine.



Mng,,,, have a great weekend,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2018)

It's beginning to look a lot like SUMMER! Just opened it this morning. Got to get it all clean and shiny for next weekend!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2018)

There's a dead snake in the bottom.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2018)

Afternoon all !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Afternoon ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2018)

Shhhhhhhhhh . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2018)

afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2018)

Back from Soperton funeral finally. We did stop and eat leisurely @ a Cracker Barrel with 4 cousins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon



Afternoon G$$$ !!!  Headed in shortly.





Jeff C. said:


> Back from Soperton funeral finally. We did stop and eat leisurely @ a Cracker Barrel with 4 cousins.




CB has some pretty good groceries, love them lil biscuits !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon G$$$ !!!  Headed in shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Copy dat, them biscuits are to die for.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2018)

Dadgum Ric can still barely squeeze through the cattle panel fencing I put up, won’t be long though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2018)

Think I’mon need a nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy dat, them biscuits are to die for.





What'da eat??


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I’mon need a nap.



Me too,,,, is Cracker Barrel any good anymore,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Me too,,,, is Cracker Barrel any good anymore,,,,





It ain't home, but it ain't bad at all !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'da eat??



I was feelin the fried chicken fingers with honey mustard sauce, Mac n cheese, green beans, corn, and biscuits with sweet tea. 



Cmp1 said:


> Me too,,,, is Cracker Barrel any good anymore,,,,



This one sho was good. Even had a very good, funny, cheery server.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It ain't home, but it ain't bad at all !!



Haven't been to one in years,,,,, my 1st wife's mom used to take us to Western Sizzler in NC,,,, was pretty good, had a great salad bar,,,, I was 25,,,, long time ago,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2018)

CB ties up millions of $$$ simply on location, let alone the stores.. best I can tell they're all located right beside a major exit on a interstate.  Never had a bad meal there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I was feelin the fried chicken fingers with honey mustard sauce, Mac n cheese, green beans, corn, and biscuits with sweet tea.
> 
> 
> 
> This one sho was good. Even had a very good, funny, cheery server.



Always good to have a good server,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2018)

Haven't eaten at a CB in years.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2018)

Can't remember what restaurant Dawn and I were in, but the waitress slid in right beside me to take our order.  Of 'course I was grinning up sumpin, Dawn gave me a "look" and her the "look" and she shot outta there like 90 going North.  Next thing I knew we had a dood for a waiter...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't remember what restaurant Dawn and I were in, but the waitress slid in right beside me to take our order.  Of 'course I was grinning up sumpin, Dawn gave me a "look" and her the "look" and she shot outta there like 90 going North.  Next thing I knew we had a dood for a waiter...



Did he slid in beside you ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't remember what restaurant Dawn and I were in, but the waitress slid in right beside me to take our order.  Of 'course I was grinning up sumpin, Dawn gave me a "look" and her the "look" and she shot outta there like 90 going North.  Next thing I knew we had a dood for a waiter...



This right here happened to me too, it was at Outback,,,, she was really pretty,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did he slid in beside you ?



 

You know he did.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did he slid in beside you ?





Of course !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Of course !!!



Did you slide him a big tip?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you slide him a big tip?





mebbe...


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 28, 2018)

Everybody done went to bed I guess. No turkey this morning, tho I did have one coming in. Saw him at 75 yards and closing and somebody came in on me and ran him off. Public land at it's finest. Big gold F150 sitting at the gate should have told them somebody else is in here before them. Public land hunting can be frustrating. Especially when I'm trying to get it done with my bow. So I got mad and just went fishing earlier.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> Everybody done went to bed I guess. No turkey this morning, tho I did have one coming in. Saw him at 75 yards and closing and somebody came in on me and ran him off. Public land at it's finest. Big gold F150 sitting at the gate should have told them somebody else is in here before them. Public land hunting can be frustrating. Especially when I'm trying to get it done with my bow. So I got mad and just went fishing earlier.





Evening bassbro, glad you got to enjoy a day off !!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks Quack. I'm gonna do the same thing tomorrow too


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hopefully that idjit won't be there tomorrow.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 29, 2018)

Speaking of which. I better get to bed so I can beat the idjit.  Night all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Uhhhh, gobblein?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2018)

yes Chief?

I rolled over this morning after a long day yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yes Chief?
> 
> I rolled over this morning after a long day yesterday.



Mornin, figured so, glad you got in a few extra....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Did a little better last night myself.

Ric began his middle of the night howl @ about 2:30-3:00 am. I got up and walked over to the kennel, slapped the top of it and gave a loud and firm NO. Didn't hear another peep out of him til 5:30.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Did a little better last night myself.
> 
> Ric began his middle of the night howl @ about 2:30-3:00 am. I got up and walked over to the kennel, slapped the top of it and gave a loud and firm NO. Didn't hear another peep out of him til 5:30.



thought about a night time bark collar?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Gd mng ladies and gentlemen,,,, what kind of dog is Ric?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> thought about a night time bark collar?



Not really, he's just still a toddler. I let him out and he'll pee, but what he really wants is me to feed him. I ain't feedin him @ 3:00 am.



Cmp1 said:


> Gd mng ladies and gentlemen,,,, what kind of dog is Ric?



German Shepherd


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 29, 2018)

What a beauty,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> What a beauty,,,,



Thanks, pick of the litter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2018)

Morning bro's !!  Sockbro still chasing that beauty rest . .



Good looking pup Chief !!  Looking at those paws, he's gonna be LARGE !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2018)

3 AM feeding :nono:

Been decades since I owned a shepard.  Good looking pup.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2018)

quack, did you shut down last night?   Working again tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!  Sockbro still chasing that beauty rest . .
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking pup Chief !!  Looking at those paws, he's gonna be LARGE !!!



Thanks, Sire was probably 85-90 lbs.





gobbleinwoods said:


> 3 AM feeding :nono:
> 
> Been decades since I owned a shepard.  Good looking pup.



Yessir, same here. Back in my early 20’s since I’ve had one. Been wanting another one for years.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2018)

I was in my 20's also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I was in my 20's also.



Thinking about pursuing some type of service dog with him.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinking about pursuing some type of service dog with him.



Shepards are great dogs,,,, oddly saw very few in Germany,,,, mostly Rotts and Dobes,,,, another great dog,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack, did you shut down last night?   Working again tonight?





Yessir, plant is bottle necking us, we're producing more than they can run.  Prolly end up shutting down Wed-Thurs too.  We're buying in TONS of Kaolin from a competitor.

They mine, process and ship on railcars.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, plant is bottle necking us, we're producing more than they can run.  Prolly end up shutting down Wed-Thurs too.  We're buying in TONS of Kaolin from a competitor.
> 
> They mine, process and ship on railcars.



What do you guys produce? BTW, did you get an LM the other day?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> What do you guys produce? BTW, did you get an LM the other day?





We mine Kaolin, mainly used as a paper coating, but also used in numerous other apps.  Tires/rubber/paint/medicine.

I doubt a day goes by that you don't put your hands on some.

LM ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2018)

LM 

I got nothing


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We mine Kaolin, mainly used as a paper coating, but also used in numerous other apps.  Tires/rubber/paint/medicine.
> 
> I doubt a day goes by that you don't put your hands on some.
> 
> LM ??





gobbleinwoods said:


> LM
> 
> I got nothing



LM = Large Mouth Bass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Old guys have brain toot's now and then.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!  Sockbro still chasing that beauty rest . .
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking pup Chief !!  Looking at those paws, he's gonna be LARGE !!!




Good morning my fellow Drivelers.

I wish that I had a beauty to chase this weekend but she is cruising in the Caribbean.  


Sockbro was still uploading trailcam photos this morning from yesterday.  Did half of them last night and completed the other half this morning.  Heck, I woke up and thought today was Monday, so I got up and was motivating right along doing things...THEN realized that it is SUNDAY.    

Now, I am trying to get motivated to finish the rest of today !!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Old guys have brain toot's now and then.



All the time for me,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Shepards are great dogs,,,, oddly saw very few in Germany,,,, mostly Rotts and Dobes,,,, another great dog,,,,



That is odd....



Cmp1 said:


> All the time for me,,,,



Me too! 


Mornin Mike.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Got a million things I could do today, don’t know what/where to start.  

Might even just chill with Alaric and some puppy obedience training.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> LM = Large Mouth Bass.




LMB ='s Large Mouth Bass . . 



Ended up keeping 7 three lbers, perfect filleting size !!!


Foul hooked a red ear sucker !!!  


Da sleep meds are upon me, later bro's . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> LMB ='s Large Mouth Bass . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Copy that, wettin a hook ain't out of the question either. 

Sleep well, Quackster!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Supposed to warm up today,,,, couldn't tell that the way it feels out now,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2018)

sticks up

burn pile lit

last legal weekend to burn


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2018)

'special' sweet tater slips came in the mail yesterday.

supposed to be a bush type that does not take over the garden.  Also is good to eat with deep orange color and good skin.   Got to plant them today.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 'special' sweet tater slips came in the mail yesterday.
> 
> supposed to be a bush type that does not take over the garden.  Also is good to eat with deep orange color and good skin.   Got to plant them today.



Wish we could do them up here,,,, we've got to fire up the burn pit also,,,, burn all year here, with no alerts,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2018)

Hay!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 'special' sweet tater slips came in the mail yesterday.
> 
> supposed to be a bush type that does not take over the garden.  Also is good to eat with deep orange color and good skin.   Got to plant them today.



Thanks for the heads up. I forgot all about it and got a good pile to burn. The thorny offspring of the Bradford pears I bumped my knee with chainsaw sawing down and up. 

Gonna go attempt to get them burned, still kinda green.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Got in a little training with Ric too. Workin on Down.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 29, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hay!



Gonna try it out this year,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I forgot all about it and got a good pile to burn. The thorny offspring of the Bradford pears I bumped my knee with chainsaw sawing down and up.
> 
> Gonna go attempt to get them burned, still kinda green.



Diesel is your friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Diesel is your friend.



Copy, I did have a good bit of dried out locust on the bottom. 55,000 btu 4-5’ propane torch was my friend. And the breeze.....still got a lot to burn and put on fire. Stinkin thorns got me leakin good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Beautiful day otherwise.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2018)

mine is down to smoldering 

keep pushing it in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2018)

it is nice outside

I've put cages around 24 mater plants   10 peppers  put in 12 sweet potato slips


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2018)

little breezy to spray right now


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> it is nice outside
> 
> I've put cages around 24 mater plants   10 peppers  put in 12 sweet potato slips



Neighbor has some mater plants he’s going to give me. Got to get them in ground



gobbleinwoods said:


> little breezy to spray right now



I’ve got 4 bottles of insecticide and a couple or 3 bottles of herbicide I need to get sprayed before it’s too hot. Not happening today unless maybe late this afternoon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2018)

blood thinners sure will get you leaking


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood thinners sure will get you leaking



2, counting the 81 mg aspirin I take daily with prescription thinner. The Dadgum thorns are like nails and tacks. I swear, I believe I could drive them in a 2x4. 

Too dang hot near the bonfire I’ve got....lemonade break.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Lemonade sounds good,,,, or sweet tea,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2018)

doc took me off the aspirin when I started the rx thinner


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood thinners sure will get you leaking





Jeff C. said:


> 2, counting the 81 mg aspirin I take daily with prescription thinner. The Dadgum thorns are like nails and tacks. I swear, I believe I could drive them in a 2x4.
> 
> Too dang hot near the bonfire I’ve got....lemonade break.



I agree about the blood thinners too.  I didn't have to take ANY kind of medicine for just about all of my adult life.  Well up until May 29th, 2007 when I had a heart attack.  After that really bad day, when I got out of the hospital, my new medicine regimen was to take a 325 mg aspirin and also a 75 mg Plavix as blood thinners along with 4 other heart and Cholesterol medications for the first year as a blood thinners.  After the first year, then I have had to take an 81 mg aspirin and still the same 75 mg Plavix along with the 4 other medications.

Over these 11 years after my heart attack,  I have to be really careful for sure as I spend a lot of time alone in the woods.  I had planned to go up the country early yesterday morning and as I was sitting at the computer, the calf on my left leg was itching so I gently scratched over to soothe it.  I didn't realize that I had a major problem until about 30 minutes later when I got up to take a shower.  I went into the bathroom and took off my clothes and shoes etc and then stepped over into the shower.  In no time, the water was somewhat RED and I realized that the very small place on my leg had been  bleeding down my leg and my jeans, shoes and socks, and my shoe was covered with blood.  It scared the heck out of me but I stopped and got out of the shower and then held an ice-pack on it for about 10 minutes and then had to put a bandage over it to get the bleeding stopped.  It worked well that way and I didn't think any more about until I got home from the country late yesterday evening.           

I was going to take another shower to make sure that I didn't have any chiggers or ticks etc on me but when I got undressed, I remembered the bandage on the calf of my left leg so I decided to take it off.  It was crusted tight with blood and dang if it didn't start bleeding again.  I keep several ice packs in the freezer all of the time so I immediately put another ice-pack  on my leg and kept it elevated for about an 30 minutes before it finally stopped bleeding completely.  Thankfully, I checked it when I got up this morning and it had not bled anymore since last night.

Unfortunately those of us that are required to take these types of blood thinners have to be extra careful in our normal daily lives just to be somewhat safe.  Of course, these blood thinners are the lesser of the two evils for us.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2018)

I got a scratch, minor, the other day and bleed like a stuck hog.   Even a steptic pencil would not help stop it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 29, 2018)

I have never used a styptic pencil before BUT just about a month ago, I told my Daughter that maybe I should get a few of them and try to have one with me at all times even in my vehicle, my suitcase when traveling, and a couple here at home to help out from time to time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Same here Mike and gobblein. I had a heart cath about a year after my heart attack and then surgery. After it was done it took 2 nurses holding a compress down on the entry point for a solid 20 minutes befor they could wrap it in a very tight compress all the way around my upper thigh in the groin area.

They told me to never attempt to drive myself to an emergency room if I get a significant laceration with a lot of bleeding. They said I would pass out before arriving. They told me “You are a heavy bleeder”.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

When I hit my knee with the chainsaw, within a couple of minutes I had blood soaked on my pants leg from my knee down to my sock. The entire front of my pants leg was soaked in blood.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 29, 2018)

Bout' half tuned.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

That was only a 9 suture cut on a kneecap at that. Glad I didn’t hit the femoral artery.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Bout' half tuned.



Bout to start workin on it. Gotta get this fire burnt up first.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout to start workin on it. Gotta get this fire burnt up first.



Ten Fo'..


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> That was only a 9 suture cut on a kneecap at that. Glad I didn’t hit the femoral artery.



Wow, God was definitely with you,,,, maybe you should get some chaffs,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Wow, God was definitely with you,,,, maybe you should get some chaffs,,,,



Yep, it hit me afterward how bad that could’ve gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Dadgum fire is still to hot to get all the remnants in.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, it hit me afterward how bad that could’ve gone.



I gotta pair that shrunk up when we washed them,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I gotta pair that shrunk up when we washed them,,,,



I do want to get a pair though. I use a chainsaw quite a bit. I’ve probably got 20 logs over 10’ long to saw and split before it gets so hot layin on the ground now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2018)

Afternoon Bleedinbro's !!!  Wife finished planting the garden with scalloped squash, then she pressure washed the cool decking, I slept thru it all...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon Bleedinbro's !!!  Wife finished planting the garden with scalloped squash, then she pressure washed the cool decking, I slept thru it all...



Dooood, you’ve got it made! 

Ax MizDawn what her rental rate $$$ iz?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Fire is under control, gonna go wet a hook for a few casts in the neighborhood pond.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dooood, you’ve got it made!
> 
> Ax MizDawn what her rental rate $$$ iz?





She's a working gal Chief, had Tate's lil girl (Kane) over here helping her !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Fire is under control, gonna go wet a hook for a few casts in the neighborhood pond.





Rattle Trap/ Shad Rap's been the ticket 'round hera..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2018)

Time to sit for 12 long hrs . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to sit for 12 long hrs . .



Someone has to do it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rattle Trap/ Shad Rap's been the ticket 'round hera..



I know shad raps are supposed to be great,,,, I've never had any luck with them,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2018)

Couple little bass were caught. 

Then some young boys down the street blew up some tannerite, scared the heck out of Buck, Jag, and me. Had to go see what it was to make sure a neighbor or whatever was ok.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2018)

Puckered Chief and Jagbro UPPPPP !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2018)

Bout time for the Bbro and Dbro show !!



How's the wife Blood ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout time for the Bbro and Dbro show !!
> 
> 
> 
> How's the wife Blood ???



Doing much better my friend...thanks for asking!
live from the plastico factory!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 29, 2018)

Evening fellers. Had a great and much needed weekend off work. Caught close to 50 bass the last couple days. No size to them. Mostly 12-15 inch Spots with one going close to 4 lbs. Kept 10 of them today to release in some hot grease


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Doing much better my friend...thanks for asking!
> live from the plastico factory!




Glad to hear she's improving !! 




basshound72 said:


> Evening fellers. Had a great and much needed weekend off work. Caught close to 50 bass the last couple days. No size to them. Mostly 12-15 inch Spots with one going close to 4 lbs. Kept 10 of them today to release in some hot grease





I filleted 7 solid 3+ lbers the other day, sure made some nice filets !!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 29, 2018)

I filleted these too Quack. Turned the biggest ones back kept the 12-14 inch fish. Just me I guess, but I like the smaller ones better for frying


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 29, 2018)

And good news on the wife Blood. Sorry I don't know the details, but Glad what's got her down is getting better


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 29, 2018)

You working tonight Quack?


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 29, 2018)

Sitting here now enjoying a big dip of Copenhagen and few ice cold Foster's.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> You working tonight Quack?





Yessir.  Did a shutdown last night, but still have a buncha pumping to do.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 30, 2018)

Sounds like a busy night ahead Quack


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 30, 2018)

Back to the grind tomorrow. Night fellers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> Sounds like a busy night ahead Quack




Won't be bad, mainly mashing buttons and swapping valves with a coupla road trips mixed in.




basshound72 said:


> Back to the grind tomorrow. Night fellers





Rest well bassbro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2018)

Finished reading my book, time for a movie . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Finished reading my book, time for a movie . .





This could very well be the worse movie EVA !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2018)

Happy Monday bro's!!  Off for a couple.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2018)

uggggggg Monday

Well it is starting off well with coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 30, 2018)

Good Morning Blood, Quack, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Blood, you must have been really busy during the nightshift as I haven't seen you come back up for air yet!!!!   I'm glad that your wife is doing better.  

Unfortunately, I've got to get busy early this morning as I have a bunch of things to get done today for sure.

Gobblin, I might need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee to get my heart jump-stated this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Puckered Chief and Jagbro UPPPPP !!!



 

We were caught slightly off guard.


Mornin folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2018)

Home at last!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Home at last!



Turkeys gobblin ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Turkeys gobblin ???



Think he's already @ work....


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Mng ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2018)

Mernin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!





Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,,



Happy Mondayyy!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy Mondayyy!



Yep, beautiful Mng here today, but the back is hurting a bit today,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Think he's already @ work....



He just got off work . . . 




Cmp1 said:


> Yep, beautiful Mng here today, but the back is hurting a bit today,,,,




ice ice baybay !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He just got off work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol lol lol,,,, doesn't help much,,,, coming due for the Dr,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,, doesn't help much,,,, coming due for the Dr,,,,




Temporary relief . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,, doesn't help much,,,, coming due for the Dr,,,,



Quickest, no cost, temporary relief that exist for any pain whatsoever, imo. 

Emphasis on temporary


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

Cmp, I've got an jel type ice pak that can be strapped on around my waist on lower back and stays cold for hours. I don't know what I would do without it. I ride in a car with it on, even have mowed grass wearing it, or just sitting here @ computer when I need it.

It's my best friend quite often.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

Along with an acquaintance now and then.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Quickest, no cost, temporary relief that exist for any pain whatsoever, imo.
> 
> Emphasis on temporary




Nobody listens to me bro.  Gonna take a lil nappy nap..


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Cmp, I've got an jel type ice pak that can be strapped on around my waist on lower back and stays cold for hours. I don't know what I would do without it. I ride in a car with it on, even have mowed grass wearing it, or just sitting here @ computer when I need it.
> 
> It's my best friend quite often.



Actually, it's the cold that bothers it the most,,,, heat doesn't help much either,,,, due for my injections,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nobody listens to me bro.  Gonna take a lil nappy nap..



We all listen to you brother,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

Had all the dogs out in the pasture doin their business. 

Bert had gone wayyy across the property to the road and had actually walked out into the road crossing over to wooded area of neighbor. I hollered a couple times and he got out of the road and came back on property, but was not in any hurry to come back to me.

Ric was tryin to play with Boo which is a little unusual. Boo is an old GRUMP. He has no desire to interact with no puppy....period. Ric was running around Boo jumping and barking at him and Boo snapped at at Ric with a couple loud barks. Boo didn't even bite him, but lil Ric went to squallin.

Before I even knew it, Bert came runnin up in among us and got in between Boo and Ric so fast it wasn't funny. 

Bert is the problem solver and protector in this pack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2018)

Mornin! 


Derby week! 
Pool open, mint ready to pick for some Juleps, not a big hot brown fan, so I think we'll do some Master's pimento cheese sammies.   
My 2nd favorite time of the year!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Derby week!
> ...



Moanin....I gotta go sit on da porch n figger out what I'm gon do today. My priority is replumbing under da kitchen sink, but I sho ain't studyin it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

Pimento cheese sammiches done flung a cravin on me.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Had all the dogs out in the pasture doin their business.
> 
> Bert had gone wayyy across the property to the road and had actually walked out into the road crossing over to wooded area of neighbor. I hollered a couple times and he got out of the road and came back on property, but was not in any hurry to come back to me.
> 
> ...



Lucy, our Red,,,, went after our Corgi yesterday, tore up her nose,,,, it was my fault,,,, gonna have to try Xanax,,,, I'm not going to get rid of Lucy,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

BTW, I know how important this little tidbit of info I'm about to share with y'all is.....






























































Lil Ric has tinky-poo pood 3 times since 6:00 am already.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW, I know how important this little tidbit of info I'm about to share with y'all is.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey Jeff, if you're working on old pipes under the sink, only do the minimum, big can o worms,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Pimento cheese sammiches done flung a cravin on me.



Google Master's pimento cheese. It's GOOD! And only cost 1.50 a sammich at the Master's. 
I think H22 put a bit of cream cheese in his too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Derby week!
> ...



How big is the pool? Olympic size? High diving board? I used to be pretty good at diving,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



One poopoo was on one of MizT’s rugs she makes. 



Cmp1 said:


> Hey Jeff, if you're working on old pipes under the sink, only do the minimum, big can o worms,,,,



I’m cutting ALL of it out and replacing with ALL brand new. Some of it is 50 years old or better. It goes from pvc to cpvc to iron back to cpvc and even has copper to dishwasher. It’s all gotta go.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Google Master's pimento cheese. It's GOOD! And only cost 1.50 a sammich at the Master's.
> I think H22 put a bit of cream cheese in his too.



I remember when y’all made’emlast year, fling a cravin on me then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> How big is the pool? Olympic size? High diving board? I used to be pretty good at diving,,,,



I’m one of the best divers you ever wanted to see....


But only because of the disastrous landings.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

Have you ever seen a 1 1/4 flip Cmp?

I did, and forgot to close my eyes. I saw my face smack the surface.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> How big is the pool? Olympic size? High diving board? I used to be pretty good at diving,,,,


16x32. No diving board.(H22's dad was a lawyer and H22 is VERY paranoid.) Had to have permission slips from the neighborhood children's parent to swim. 
My dad was and awesome diver! I USED to be OK. Not anymore.  


Jeff C. said:


> I’m one of the best divers you ever wanted to see....
> 
> 
> But only because of the disastrous landings.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Have you ever seen a 1 1/4 flip Cmp?
> 
> I did, and forgot to close my eyes. I saw my face smack the surface.





When Cody got older I was scared to death those boyz would jump off of the pool house roof into the pool. If they did, it's too late and I don't want to know about it. 






I bet they did.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Have you ever seen a 1 1/4 flip Cmp?
> 
> I did, and forgot to close my eyes. I saw my face smack the surface.



Ouch,,,, you got your work cut out for ya,,,, gonna go pvc,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Had all the dogs out in the pasture doin their business.
> 
> Bert had gone wayyy across the property to the road and had actually walked out into the road crossing over to wooded area of neighbor. I hollered a couple times and he got out of the road and came back on property, but was not in any hurry to come back to me.
> 
> ...


 NOW that's a good'un!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Derby week!
> ...


 I know it is, can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 16x32. No diving board.(H22's dad was a lawyer and H22 is VERY paranoid.) Had to have permission slips from the neighborhood children's parent to swim.
> My dad was and awesome diver! I USED to be OK. Not anymore.



Get us some pic's,,,, especially if you have any of them with the pretty GA ladies,,,, lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2018)

lol,,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> lol,,,,,





Good point, great thread...


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2018)

We're going to try to get our onion sets in today,,,, rain tomorrow afternoon,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> We're going to try to get our onion sets in today,,,, rain tomorrow afternoon,,,,





What kinda 'o onions you Yanks  plant ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

Neighbors gave me 9 mater plants, no idea what variety forgot to ax.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

Dang, I just realized I haven’t eaten anything today. No wonder I ain’t got no energy. 

Gotta get sumpin to eat, then figure out where to plant maters up here @ this house.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Neighbors gave me 9 mater plants, no idea what variety forgot to ax.


I'm gonna *try* and fix monster a mini garden in a square hay bale, some maters, cucumbers, squash maybe, see how that goes.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What kinda 'o onions you Yanks  plant ???



Can't do Vidalias,,,, we're doing yellow sweet,,,, would love to do sweet potatoes too,,,, no way,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Can't do Vidalias,,,, we're doing yellow sweet,,,, would love to do sweet potatoes too,,,, no way,,,,


hot house?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2018)

Dawn bought 2 HUUUUUGe Portebellas,  gonna stuff 'em with sausage, jalapenos, green pepperzz, onions and put some rat cheese on top !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2018)

3hrs grading roads, refueling diesel on the tractor, fueling up the cart with non Ethanol makes the back hurt.


Ice ice baybay !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Keebs said:


> hot house?



I wish,,,, the Amish down the road have 2 really nice hoop houses,,,,, their tomatoes should be ready by May 30th,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3hrs grading roads, refueling diesel on the tractor, fueling up the cart with non Ethanol makes the back hurt.
> 
> 
> Ice ice baybay !!!



Used to love grading our well roads,,,, we used a big dump with a belly blade,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

Afternoon, bout nappy time ain’t it?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon, bout nappy time ain’t it?



Did you go with pvc or Trex?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon, bout nappy time ain’t it?




Nawsir, still kicking !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2018)

it is afternoon,

watered some of the garden

sprayed a few fire ants

thinking of jumping on the mower for a few


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> it is afternoon,
> 
> watered some of the garden
> 
> ...


H22 jumped on the mower too. He got front yard and lot yesterday. Getting back yard all sprused up now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2018)

MzH22,  I just thought about it.  Came to the conclusion I did not want to eat dust tonight.    Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2018)

Hire a yard crew . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MzH22,  I just thought about it.  Came to the conclusion I did not want to eat dust tonight.    Tomorrow is another day.



No dust here. We got St. Augustine. It's thick. 
Tuna salik sammich fo suppa.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2018)

H22 thoroughly enjoys working in his yard. Only thing he hires out is auto repair. Then it's cheap. All his friends race cars.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Did you go with pvc or Trex?



Put it off today, might jump on it tomorrow. Piddled out in the yard most of the day.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2018)

Morning...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2018)

morning


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning



Gmoney... How you doing sir


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2018)

hey bloodbro

any good stories?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2018)

bog, doing fine and you?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey bloodbro
> 
> any good stories?





gobbleinwoods said:


> bog, doing fine and you?



Doing good sir... No good stories today! Im kinda glad!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2018)

No db or just a easy night?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No db or just a easy night?



Easy night bro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2018)

As I prep to go in you are rolling up the wagon to head home


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 1, 2018)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, and to the rest of you sleeping Drivelers this morning.


Blood, since you've had a really good night, I thought that Drunkbro must have been on "snooze control" all night !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Ric let me sleep a normal night for a change.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> As I prep to go in you are rolling up the wagon to head home


Have a goodan bro!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, and to the rest of you sleeping Drivelers this morning.
> 
> 
> Blood, since you've had a really good night, I thought that Drunkbro must have been on "snooze control" all night !!!!!



no he was actually a lot of help last night!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2018)

Morning. What i miss??


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2018)

Mornin.......... 

Yesterday was productive for me too, two, to........ Sunday all the plants were out & hanging back in their normal places on the porches.  So yesterday I watered all of them, fed up the anchimals then proceeded to fix a most bodacious suppa of fried pork chops, tater salat, butter beans & corn bread............wanna guess what my lunch is?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 1, 2018)

Mng ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 1, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2018)

May day. May day.

My boy was suppose to be born today. He decided he was ready to see this big ole world April 18th. Weighing in at 8 lbs. and 21 1/2" long.  He woulda been a big en had he cooked full term.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2018)

Hey ladies


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Cmp1 (May 1, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2018)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Hey


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> May day. May day.
> 
> My boy was suppose to be born today. He decided he was ready to see this big ole world April 18th. Weighing in at 8 lbs. and 21 1/2" long.  He woulda been a big en had he cooked full term.


 he knew he didn't wanna be a pole dancer!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey ladies





Da Possum said:


> Hey


Leroy was looking for you..............


Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,,


 gonna get to plant today?


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2018)

Procrastinating on da plumbing. 

Got too many distractions and little nit picky honey doos and Daddy doos.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> _*Procrastinating on da plumbing.*_
> 
> Got too many distractions and little nit picky honey doos and Daddy doos.


AT LEAST start your list for what all you will be needing, that'l be a start!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2018)

Keebs said:


> AT LEAST start your list for what all you will be needing, that'l be a start!



Yep, gonna do that and probably go get it this early afternoon before school gets out.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2018)

MizT has the dishwasher and laundry goin this morning, couldn’t turn off water to cut it anyway.

Then Buck, Caitlin, and Everett keep different hours than us. Don’t want to shut the water off on them before they get up stirring around.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 1, 2018)

Keebs said:


> he knew he didn't wanna be a pole dancer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gonna get tilled and onions in,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2018)

Gonna have to put my foot down on’em at some point, I reckon.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, gonna do that and probably go get it this early afternoon before school gets out.



Go with Trex if you can, heck of a lot faster,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2018)

Pulled a bunch of weeds.

What’s fer lunch?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Go with Trex if you can, heck of a lot faster,,,,



Never worked with it, prefer to stick with what I know and have experience with.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2018)

I have cpvc supply lines. I can still use shark bites if I desire.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2018)

Don't know nothing bout plumbing, but lunch= grilled pork fingers marinated in teriyaki sauce+pineapple casserole+H2O.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2018)

Derby post positions are in. 
All 3 of my picks are running side by side. Ought to be easy watching.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Gonna get tilled and onions in,,,,





Jeff C. said:


> Gonna have to put my foot down on’em at some point, I reckon.


 you gotta, if they want updated plumbing for a long time to come............


Jeff C. said:


> Pulled a bunch of weeds.
> 
> What’s fer lunch?


left ova fried pok chops, tater salat, butter beans, corn bread & h2O


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know nothing bout plumbing, but lunch= grilled pork fingers marinated in teriyaki sauce+pineapple casserole+H2O.


oh that sounds goooood!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2018)

Good afternoon all !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2018)

Mud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud



It aint time to KANG the page yet,silly.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2018)

mercy....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know nothing bout plumbing, but lunch= grilled pork fingers marinated in teriyaki sauce+pineapple casserole+H2O.



Don't know nuttin bout no pork fangers either......didn even know dey had fangers.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2018)

she's eating pigs feet????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> she's eating pigs feet????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2018)

Gotta finish spreading the red mulch in flower beds and I'll have completed the honey dew list .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta finish spreading the red mulch in flower beds and I'll have completed the honey dew list .






Got some mater plants to put out if I can find an ideal spot, more weeds to pull and gonna go get all the plumbing supplies. Jump on the plumbing in da moanin.


New one is up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2018)

New one up. GIT!


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2018)

there were 2 new ones


----------

